# Family Reunion - by BigLadyLover (~BBF, Eating Contest, Fantasy, Explicit Sex ~MWG -)



## BigLadyLover (May 27, 2007)

_~BBF, Eating Contest, Fantasy, Explicit Sex. ~MWG -_ When siblings in an already fat family get into an eating contest its something else!

*Author's note: *I'll be doing a couple more parts to this. So here's part one. Enjoy.

*Family Reunion
by Big Lady Lover​*

Family reunions can be fun and enjoyable. You get to see relatives that you haven't seen for a while, as well as meet new ones. Reunions are always full of family, fun and food. A typical 'get together'. This may sound like your family reunion but for a girl named Cathy, family, fun and especially food play a bigger part in her family reunion.

Cathy comes from a large family. Her family has gone to every reunion since she was a baby. She in the third child out of four including herself, her older sister Melissa who moved out last year and got married, older brother Richard and younger sister Cindy. Cathy is just like any other 18 year old. She likes going out with her friends and having fun. Normal high school girl things, except for one thing. Cathy was a little chunky; 265 pounds chunky to be exact. And being 5' 2" it showed. She knew that eventually she would be heavy because in her family, thin women are a rarity. Just about every female in her family is fat, including a lot of the children.

You see all of the women in her family have been endowed with a slow metabolism and a huge appetite. Cathy is no exception. Like her mother, sisters, and all the other women, she has also inherited this trait. However, having such endowments is not without some complications. While Cathy is in school or hanging out with her friends, she had to keep herself tame so as not to give into her raging appetite. When she got home though, that was a different story. Her mother Rhonda cooked huge meals to accommodate her, Cathy and Cindy's appetites. Tonight's dinner was exceptionally large, enough to feed an Army platoon. Mashed potatoes, stuffing, a large baking pan with cornbread, a big bowl of string beans and another filled with cranberry sauce and two large turkeys with all the fixings decorated the table. The women tore through the food, stuffing themselves like the very turkeys they're eating until their bellies were totally full. But even this 'little morsel' wasn't enough to sate Cathy and Cindy's appetite. "Dinner was good mom. What's for dessert?" Cathy asked as she rubbed her tummy.

Rhonda heaved her round body out of the chair. "Well how would my hungry little angels like a triple layer Swiss chocolate cake." she said as she walked over to the counter. She picked up the cakes and took them over to the table. Cathy and Cindy loved chocolate more than anything, but this was Swiss chocolate. To them, it was irresistible. Rhonda handed her daughters a fork. "There's ice cream in the freezer should you still be hungry." She kissed her girls goodnight and headed off to bed.

"Goodnight mom." they said.

"Hey Cat, I bet I can eat more cake than you." Cindy said with a grin.

"You wouldn't even make it half way." Cathy remarked with a chuckle.

Cindy pats her belly, "I may be small but I can pack it away."

"Small, in your case, is an understatement."

Maybe, but I can still eat more cake than you and I'll even throw in a bowl of ice cream."

"Ok sis. It's a bet, and the first to give up loses." Cathy said.

"Deal. So what does the winner get?" asked Cindy.

Cathy thought about it for a bit. "Tell you what. If you eat that cake and a bowl of ice cream; I'll let you have my pink shirt that you like so much."

"The frilly one?" Cindy chirped.

"Yep."

"In that case, kiss your shirt goodbye." With that, Cindy dove in quickly and began eating the cake like no tomorrow. She started off eating in little bites as if to tease her sister. But soon she began engulfing it in large chomps. Cathy watched her sister, waiting for her to give up. Half way through she realized that Cindy wasn't kidding. At 4' 10", Cindy was a little shorter than Cathy but almost as big as she was at 235 pounds. She was 16 years old. After five more big bites, Cindy finished the cake. "Mmm, that was delicious." She said as she massaged her bloated belly. "Man, I really filled up my belly. But I'm not done yet."

"So I take it that you're not full." Cathy said.

"Almost but we have a bet going on and I really want that shirt. Plus there's a family reunion coming up and I want to be ready for the eating contests there." Cindy told her, "And what better way to prepare for an eating contest than to out eat you."

"Oh really. You're gonna out eat me?" Cathy said with a playful smug.

"Yep, I'm gonna eat you under the table." Cindy declared.

"Well then, let's raise the stakes."

"Alright, sis. To what?"

A mischievous grin slides across Cathy's face. "How about a half gallon?"

"A half gallon?!" Cindy reacted.

"Yeah, but don't worry I'm gonna join ya." Cathy smiled.

"Um, Cat I don't know if I can..." Cindy started to trail off as she spoke. She looked down at her poor overstuffed belly. "I don't know if I can fit a half gallon of ice cream inside me, but I have to try. Besides I really like that shirt." she thought.

"Well sis, are you ready?" Cathy asked.

Cindy snaps back to reality. "You bet." she reassured herself.

"Good. For a minute there, I thought you were gonna try and mooch out of this." said Cathy. Then she got up and went to the freezer. She takes out two half gallon containers of Rocky Road. The girls loved this ice cream. Cathy walked back to the table and plopped her heavy hips in the chair. She places one container in front of her and the other in front of Cindy. "Don't start yet. I still have my cake to finish." Cathy started to eat her cake when she suggested to Cindy that she should unbutton her pants to allow room for her belly to spread out and so the pant won't confine her as she ate. "Now doesn't that feel better?" she asked her sister in between bites.

"Yeah, that does feel better. I think I actually made some room." Cindy said patting her belly, now free to rest on her chunky thighs.

About twenty minutes passed and Cathy finished her cake. The ice cream had melted enough for them to eat easier. With spoons in hand, the sister popped off the tops and began slurping down the chocolaty, marshmallowy nutty goodness. Halfway through their containers, Cathy noticed that Cindy was starting to slow down and having some trouble swallowing the ice cream. She polished off her half gallon and then went over to her sister to help her finish.

"Cat, I don't think I can eat anymore. I feel like I'm gonna pop." Cindy moaned. The pain of her belly being stretched farther than it's ever been was starting to become too much for her to handle. Her belly was so taut that it looked like it would surely pop if she finished the ice cream. But Cathy knew her sister could finish this half gallon. She picked up the spoon and dipped it in the ice cream. "Cat, don't make me eat anymore. More belly's too full, way too full. I don't think anything else can go in there." Cindy poked her belly to show her sister just how tight and hard it was.

"But I thought you wanted my pink shirt, and I do recall a certain sister of mine saying that she was going to out eat me so she can compete in the eating contests at this year's reunion. You can only be ready if you try." Cathy said. She hoped this would encourage Cindy to finish what she started.

And sure enough it did. "Ok. I'll try to finish the ice cream. But there's got to be an easier way for me to swallow it." Cindy said.

Cathy had an idea. It was something their older sister Melissa had done when Cathy challenged her to an eating contest. She put the remaining half gallon in the microwave for one minute. When she took it out, she went to the cupboard and got out a bottle of whole dairy creamer. She poured some of the creamer into the container and mixed it with the ice cream.

Cindy watched her sister puzzled. "Why did you pour the creamer in the ice cream? You're trying to make me explode, aren't you?"

Cathy chuckled a little. "No. I added the creamer because it will help stretch your stomach so you can hold more food." She hands the mixture to Cindy. "As you drink this down your belly will start to hurt but don't worry, the pain will pass as your stomach stretches to accommodate it. Also I'm gonna massage your belly to help relax it a little. And drink it slow to give your stomach time to adjust. Ok?"

"Ok." said Cindy. She leaned back in the chair to give her belly room to grow and then began drinking the milky concoction. Slowly the thick liquid poured down her throat and into her tummy. She could feel her stomach stretching and expanding as the liquid filled it and pushed it out. Cindy was beginning to feel like an overinflated balloon. Her growing belly was resting comfortably on her chubby thighs. Cathy, being the loving sister that she is, massaged and comforted her younger sister's expanding gut. With the last few gulps, Cindy was finished. She let out a big burp and then a satisfying sigh. Then she looked at the half gallon container; she couldn't believe that she ate the whole thing. Cindy looked at her bloated belly. It was much rounder and bigger that she has ever seen it. Cathy stopped massaging so her sister could feel its fullness. It was tight. Super tight and as hard as granite. The pain of being stuffed to the point of bursting was both unbearable and enjoyable. She felt like a suitcase packed to the limit. "Oh man. My belly hurts but it feels so good." Cindy said caressing her beautifully big overstuffed gut. She yawns. "I'm starting to get sleepy."

"Yeah. Eating like that will do that to you." Cathy said with a giggle.

Cindy smiles back. She tries to get up a couple times but the weight of her extensive eating was holding her down. "Oof, all this food's weighing me down. Cat, can you help me up.?"

Cathy smiles and says, "Sure." She held her sister's hands and pulled her bloated sibling to her feet. Cindy remarked that she felt like she was pregnant, which made Cathy laugh. "That's because you ate about ten pounds of food. Just hold your belly as you walk and you'll be fine."

"Ok. 'Night Cat."

"G'night Cin."

Cindy went to her room, holding her belly and belching along the way and Cathy went into hers. While her sister may be stuffed tighter than a drum, Cathy was still a little hungry. But she'll soon fix that. She was always trying to find new ways of stretching her stomach so she can eat more food until she liked one that her older sister told her about. Melissa told her to mix dairy creamer with milk, eggs and butter. This was one Cathy's sister liked best because of its thickness and she knew that this mixture would really push her stomach to the limit; therefore, expanding her nicely. Cathy liked Melissa's idea so much that she would make it often. She got herself up to a point to where she can drink more than a gallon easily. Cindy's display tonight was coincidental for she already had plans to increase her intake. Cathy had prepared two gallons ahead of time. She got them out of her mini-fridge beside her bed and sat them on the nightstand. She then took her dress off, which fitted her loosely before dinner, so she doesn't pop the buttons like she did before. Cathy sits on the bed with pillows propped up behind her. She grabs her first gallon, leans back and begins to chug. Slowly the thick liquid ran down her throat and into her belly, filling every crevasse. But it wasn't filling fast enough. She wanted to feel the mixture of pleasure and pain the Cindy felt. Cathy didn't feel as full as her sister so she started gulping the milky liquid down faster. About an half hour or so later and Cathy was done the first gallon. She takes up the second gallon, exhales deeply and chugs this down as well. Her belly was filling up fast. She could feel herself expanding as she kept on drinking. She could also feel the tremendous pressure building inside her. Cathy's belly was visibly growing large and rounder. She put one hand her growing gut to feel it rise as she took in the last half of the gallon. Cathy was enjoying watching and feeling her belly grow bigger. Before she knew it she had finished the second gallon. After sucking down two gallons of Melissa's special mixture, Cathy finally felt total fullness. The kind of fullness that makes your whole body tingle.

Cathy's belly was huge and totally distended. Her belly was so big that it looked like she was 13 months pregnant. It was so hard and firm that the skin was shiny from being stretched so tight. Her stomach was screaming with pain that was intense and unbearable yet pleasure and wonderful at the same time. She caressed her belly, sending shivers all over her body. She felt her belly; it was round and so hard that when she poked at it her finger barely went into her skin. Cathy continued to rub her tummy. She viewed herself in the mirror hanging on the door to her closet and admired it. She then laid on her back in the middle of the bed and played with her belly a bit, rocking it back and forth to feel and hear the liquid slosh around inside her. Cathy even let out a little giggle like a child that has found a new toy to play with and in her case, it was her big overloaded belly. She bounced it from side to side and jiggled it up and down to feel it sway and move in every direction. During her fun, Cathy had inadvertently rocked herself to sleep. She dozed off with a big smile on her face and her hands resting on her spherical gut.

"Cat! Cat, wake up!" Cindy said as she shook her sister hard.

"Mmph...stop. You're gonna make me sick." Cathy groaned. She still felt the effects of last night's stuffing but managed to slowly sit up. She opened her eyes to see a big round belly like hers, only smaller. It took a moment for her to realize that it was Cindy. "Oh hey Cin." Then she looked down at her sister's belly once more and realized that it was much bigger than before. "It looks like last night's dinner and dessert are still with you too."

"Yep, and you were right. Stuffing myself like that really did stretch my belly. Now I'm ready for breakfast." Cindy said as she playfully rubbed her belly. "Hey can I use your scale? I wanna see what I weigh."

"Sure, go ahead." said Cathy.

Cindy went into the bathroom and stepped on the scale. "Whoa! Cat come here." she called out.

Cathy got up and trotted into the bathroom. "What's wrong?"

"Look." Cindy said pointing to the scale. They both looked at the scale and they couldn't believe what it said. It read Cindy at 243, a gain of 8 pounds since last week. After Cindy got off, Cathy got on. The scale had her at 278; she put on 13 pounds within a week as well. That probably came from snacking and eating 3 or 4 cheesesteaks throughout each day and topping it off with 3 liter bottles of ginger ale.

"Cathy! Cindy! Breakfast is ready!" their mother called from the kitchen.

After throwing on some clothes, they went out to the kitchen and wee captivated by the sight of this morning's breakfast. Rhonda always cooked a large breakfast but today's was exceptionally large. The girls' eyes grew wide and their stomachs growled loudly at the smell and sight of the incredible feast. Every kind of breakfast food was cooked. Eggs, bacon, sausage, scrapple, pork roll, pancakes, French toast, waffles, toast and bagels smeared with butter and cream cheese. It was a feast fit for a king, or at least for two ravenously hungry fat teenagers. "Don't worry, your father and brother already ate and are out in the driveway attaching the trailer to the pick-up." Rhonda said as her two hungry little angels sat down licking their lips. Soon Rhonda sat down herself; it was a tight fit but she managed to squeeze her 365 lb body into the chair. She was taller than her daughters at 5' 11" so her weight didn't show much. Then the feeding frenzy began. They filled their plates with the delicious, buttery and fatty food that Rhonda had so lovingly prepared. They ate everything. The bacon and eggs, the French toast and waffles, the sausage, the scrapple, the pork roll. They ate every stitch of food the was on the table. When they finished, nothing was left. Except for a few crumbs and drops of jelly from the toast and bagels. They sat there in the chairs leaning back and rubbing their stuffed bellies. However since both Cathy and Cindy had stretched their stomachs the night before they were anything but full.

"Cat, I'm still a little hungry." Cindy whispered to her.

"Yeah so am I." Cathy whispered back.

"Can you make some more of the cream stuff you made for me last night? It was pretty good."

"Sure, and I think I just found a way to improve it."

"Well girls I'm gonna go to bed and watch TV." Rhonda said as she got up. "And don't forget that the family reunion is in 6 days and we're leaving tomorrow afternoon so I want both of you to start packing as soon as you're done eating. It'll take about five days to drive to your Uncle Herbert's place in Montana so be packed and ready by tomorrow morning. Ok?"

"Ok, mom." the girls replied.

When Rhonda went to her room, Cathy got up, walked over to the fridge and started taking out the ingredients for the cream mixture. She got a large mixing bowl and put in the eggs, milk, butter and dairy creamer. This time she added cream cheese to it. When she finished combining all the ingredients, Cathy asked Cindy to get out 2 one gallon jugs from the cabinet under the sink. After Cindy sat the jugs on the table, Cathy poured the calorie ridden liquid into the jugs. Then she placed one in front of Cindy and took the other for herself. They each lifted a jug and said 'cheers' as they brought the containers to their lips and began to drink. The liquid was thick and creamy and by adding the cream cheese, it only became more delicious and they loved it. This stuff has enough fat and calories to put weight on them for sure and combined with this morning's breakfast it should be a sufficient amount. When they were finished, Cathy and Cindy could already feel the cream mixture and their big breakfast take effect. They can feel their pajamas getting tighter as their bloated bodies begin turning large amounts of calories into more weight to put on their bodies. Just like before, their bellies were once again overstuffed and satisfied.

The rest of the day was spent packing and getting ready for the trip to Montana. They stopped in the midst of packing to order lunch. Harvey, the father, had a hoagie and a large Coke, Richard got a cheeseburger platter with French fries, Rhonda ordered 30 pieces of chicken fingers and four sides of onion rings, three large pizzas went to Cindy and Cathy had three cheesesteaks with extra cheese and mayo and a 3 liter bottle of ginger ale. It was a good thing Harvey owned a construction company and was making plenty of money to keep his girls fed.

Harvey is 6' 4'. He has broad shoulders and a muscular build from years of heavy lifting. Richard is almost as tall as his dad at 6' 1". His shoulders were broad as well but his build was not as burly. After everyone had finished eating, they resumed packing and loading the trailer. By the time dusk had rolled around, Harvey saw that they were nearly finished packing everything away and were ahead of schedule. So he decided to take his family out to the Italian Buffet and Bistro for dinner, which was perfect since his wife and daughters loved Italian food. While at the restaurant, the ladies went to the buffet numerous times, piling their plates high with spaghetti and lasanga, manicotti and stuffed shells; while at the same time becoming stuffed themselves. And the waiters didn't mind because Harvey always left a big tip. Nor did the cooks who simply loved to try new recipes and knew Rhonda and her girls would eat it and enjoy. The cooks also like getting compliments for their delicious meals; besides, the Sullivans were their favorite customers. After filling up on the deliciously rich Italian delicacies, Rhonda, Cathy and Cindy waddled themselves out the door, thanking the waiters and cooks for their service and food. And as always, Harvey left a big tip for the waiters and cooks to divide amongst themselves. The food was weighing heavily in the Sullivan girls' stomachs and making them tired. Once they got back home, the women waddled their overstuffed bodies into the house with assistance from Harvey and Richard. The parents kissed their children goodnight and everyone went to bed.

The next morning was the same as before, with huge breakfast that lasted to mid-morning. After cramming themselves with food, Rhonda and her daughters went on to finish packing for the Sullivan family reunion at Uncle Herbert's. After they had finished packing, the girls took the suitcases outside where Richard and Harvey loaded up the van and RV trailer. When everything was finally packed away, Rhonda and the girls got on the trailer and Richard and Harvey got in the van. "Rhonda, turn the CB to channel 3!" Harvey called back. They used a CB radio to talk to each other since he was in the van and his wife and daughters were in the trailer. Harvey picked up the mike and asked his wife if everything was packed and the house was locked. "Yeah." Rhonda answered.

"Alright, is everyone ready to go?" Harvey said.

"Yeah!" Cathy and Cindy cheered excitedly.

Harvey and Richard chuckled at how excited the girls were. Then Richard asked for the mike. "Hey you two. Calm down back there." he said smiling.

Cathy picked up the mike in the trailer. "Why don't you come back here and make us?"

"Oh really. May be I will." Richard joked.

"Yeah and if you do, I'll sit my big butt right on you." Cathy shot back with a giggle.

"You know Cat, size isn't everything."

"Maybe not but it's all I need to take you down."

"I won't argue with you there." Richard said.

"Oh really." Cathy mocked her brother.

Everyone was laughing at Cathy and Richard's playful little banter. They always made comments back and forth at each other and would sometimes get into name calling. Whenever they would have their playful little spat Richard would call his sister 'bubble butt' or 'jelly belly'. Cathy had no problem holding her own; she came back at her brother with 'bone bag' or 'narrow ass'. The comments and name calling were only out of pure fun between brother and sister; besides they would never say anything to hurt each other's feelings. Even if they were upset. Richard loves his sisters and had accepted the fact that they are fat a long time ago and he would do anything for them. He would love his sisters and mother no matter how big they get.

"You better be careful son, or your sister just may sit that big butt of hers right on you one of these days." Harvey laughed. Then he motions for Richard to hand him the mike. "Alright enough playing around. Put your mom on, sweetie."

"Ok, I love you daddy. Love you Rich." Cathy said. Richard and Harvey said their I love you's back. Cathy handed the microphone to her mom. "Yes, dear?" Rhonda said.

"Listen I brought some extra food for you three, ok. If we start to run low you let me know, alright?" Harvey said.

"Ok, love you, honey." said Rhonda.

"Love you too." Harvey said. He turned the key in the ignition and pulled out of the driveway. 

Next stop; the Sullivan Family Reunion. - Post #9 of this thread


----------



## Cool Yin (May 31, 2007)

I liked the story a lot. Waiting for the next part.


----------



## mdy73 (May 31, 2007)

This is wonderful story...


----------



## BigLadyLover (Jun 1, 2007)

I'm glad you like my story. If things go right, I should have the next part up sometime this week. 

Again, thanks for reading.


----------



## Browniestuff (Jun 3, 2007)

I can't wait for the reunion! Take your time on the next part and do it right! This story has great potential!

Max


----------



## Coop (Jun 3, 2007)

I really hope you continue this story!


----------



## BigLadyLover (Jun 3, 2007)

...then take a gander at my other stories. Carrie, my new take on Goldilocks and the Three Bears, and the Gem Sisters. The latter I think you'll like a lot.

Not tooting my own horn here, but just like any other writer I like to show my work and be judged accordingly.

Again, thanks for reading and your judgement.


----------



## BigLadyLover (Jun 6, 2007)

Here's part two. Enjoy.


----------



## BigLadyLover (Jun 6, 2007)

While on the highway, Rhonda made her daughters lunch. She used the deli meat and Italian long rolls to make 6 hoagies, 2 for each of them, with a 3 liter bottle of soda and a family size bag of potato chips each. Cathy loved ginger ale and her sister and mother had root beer. The girls scarffed down their hoagies quickly. After finishing their hoagies, Cathy and Cindy went to look out of the windows. They saw trees and mountains, hills and forests. They even saw a corn field and put their hands out the window to wave at a farmer on a tractor who in turn waved back with his hat. They watched the scenery roll by for a bit longer admiring the beauty around them. Soon they started to feel a little sleepy so the sisters decided to take a little nap. Cathy fell asleep on one of the beds with Cindy snoring on her belly, using it for a pillow.

Outside in the van. Richard and Harvey were eating some of the food they packed for themselves. Having their own food supply saved time whenever they traveled. They didn't have to stop and go to the trailer to eat, that way Harvey could drive longer and make good time, stopping only to get food or gas.

The Sullivans crossed over into Illinois when dusk began to settle. Harvey spotted a restuarant and pulled into the parking lot. After parking, he, Richard and Rhonda got out of the pick-up and trailer and went over to the restuarant. Inside the trailer, Cathy and Cindy were starting to wake up. Their growing stomachs told them it was time for dinner. When they fully awoke, they find that there wasn't the smell of food cooking. They wondered why their mother wasn't cooking anything and went to see if she was still asleep. 

When they got to the front of the trailer, their mother wasn't there. But they did find that the door was open and they had stopped moving. They looked outside to see that they'd stopped at an all-you-can-eat buffet. They also saw their parents and brother standing outside waiting. The girl hopped off the trailer and trotted over to them. "You two are finally awake. We tried getting you up before but I guess that lunch really knocked you out." Rhonda said.

"Yeah, I guess it did." Cathy said with a giggle.

Cindy giggled with her. "So mom, what're we doing here? I thought dad was driving straight through."

"Your father decided to stop for dinner. Since traffic was lighter than he expected and we're making such goodtime." Rhonda explained.

"I know you two aren't gonna disapprove, are ya?" Richard said flashing a snide grin.

"No way." Cathy and Cindy said smiling. They could never turn down food.

"Well that's good to hear." Harvey smiled and chuckled.

Soon a lady's voice came over an intercom. "Sullivan, party of five. Your table's ready."

They walked in and were greeted by the hostess. 

"Welcome to Keith's Buffet. Follow me and I'll show you to your table." she smiled pleasantly. As they followed the hostess, the Sullivans looked around and saw that they were the only ones in the restaurant. The establishment was really quaint and pleasant. The lovely hostess lead them their table. 

"Here you go." she said. 

Everyone approved of the table, especially Cathy and Cindy. It was right near the buffet. Any closer and all they would have to do is reach out and grab the food. While everyone else was focused on dinner, Richard focused on the beautiful hostess. She was a little taller than Cathy at about 5' 5" with auburn hair, violet eyes and milky cream skin. Plus she was exactly his type, bottom heavy with an hour glass figure and she looked to be about Cathy's weight. She had large cantalope boobs and a tapered waist that lead to a very flaired out bottom. Most of her weight seemed to be situated in her hips, butt and legs, in that order. The hostess's legs were big and plump all the way down to her ankles; if she any ankles to speak of. 

Richard liked his women big, soft and huggable as he put it. When they sat down, he couldn't help but watch as the beautifully big hostess walked back towards the door with a butt that bounced with each step. He was completely captivated.

"Looks like you're taking after your old man, I see." Harvey said to his son.

Richard's concentration was broken by his father's voice. 

"Well...uh..." He felt a little sheepish.

Harvey chuckled at Richard's awkwardness. "It's nothing to be embarassed about, Rich. You like what you like. Let me tell you something. I've been married to your mom for 20 years and I couldn't be happier. And I like a lot of meat with my potatoes. And I had a feeling you would one day too."

"Really, what makes you say that?" Richard said. He absent-mindedly shifted his attention fron his dad and over to the hostess.

"Well for one thing, you haven't aken your eyes off that girl since we sat down and you're still staring at her even though your sisters and mother have gotten their food and come back to the table."

Richard was about to say something when he noticed that his sisters and mother had indeed gone and got their food and have already returned and started eating. Their plates were so piled with food that it looked like they cleared the buffet. While his family ate, Richard returned his enticing gaze back towards the hostess. She was so beautiful. He couldn't keep his eyes off of her. 

Likewise, the heavy hipped hostess peeked over at Richard a few times. She smiled cowly and flicked over a seductive wink. She even undid the top button of her vest to show more of her abundant cleavage.

Harvey noticed the surprised look on his son's face. He covertly stole at peek at the hostess who was making lustful eye contact. 

"What're you waiting for?" he said.

"Huh? What do you--?"

"She's giving the invitation. Why aren't you taking it?"

"I-I wouldn't know what to say." said Richard.

Harvey takes a bite off food and swallows. "How about 'hi'?"

Richard was unsure. "I don't know."

"If you don't, you're only gonna be kicking yourself for passing it up. What's the worst that could happen? Besides, I don't think she's gonna say 'no'."

"How can you be sure?" Richard asked.

"For starters, she still looking at you." Harvey pointed with his fork.

Richard looks back over at the hostess and sees that his father was right again. She hasn't taken her eyes off of him. He begins to feel a like nervous. He has eye-balled a lot of big women but none of them have ever looked back at him like this. Sure, they flashed a batting eye in his direction but this was something different. There was something special about this young plump hostess. 

Richard feelt as if there was some mutual connection between them. Like they were meant to be or something like that. Nevertheless, his father was right so far. They couldn't keep their eyes off of each other and Richard had a hunch that the hostess who's been staring at him felt the same way as he did. He knew there was only one way to find out. After taking a deep breath, he gets up and heads over towards her. 

Rhonda noticed Richard leaving the table. "So he's finally gonna talk to that girl, huh?" she said.

"Mm-hmm." Harvey replied with a mouth full of steak. The parents continued to pretend to be oblivious as their son was making his move. Cathy and Cindy, on the other hand, actually were oblivious as they ate another round of beef and potatoes.

The hostess noticed Richard coming towards her and quickly looked away, trying to act incomspicuous. 

"Wow. She just nervous as I am." Richard thought when he noticed her action. As he approached her, he could feel his heart race and his palms sweat. He was doing his best not to show just how nervous he was getting. When he got to the hostess, Richard was having trouble speaking. His tongue felt like it had swollen up and his mouth had gone dry. He just stood there, staring at her. She was even more beautiful up close. Looking her up and down, he could see just how much her hour glass figure with exaggerated. From the waist up she looked to be about Cathy's size but below her waist she was at least double in size compared to her top. If catagorized, she would an hour glass pear. 

After drinking in all her lovely curves, Richard finally built up the ability to speak. 

"Um, h-hi." he said.

"Hi." said the girl. She too had been scanning Richard up and down, tracing over his thin muscular build.

"My name is Richard." He was still a little tongue tied.

"I'm...I'm Martha." And so was she.

"Martha. That's a nice name." Richard said souding a bit more relaxed.

Martha started to relax a little as well. "Thanks. I couldn't help but notice that you were looking at me."

"Oh yeah, sorry about that. I hope I didn't..."

"Don't be. I thought it was...kind of sweet."

Richard just stood there and smiled for a bit. For a moment, he thought he may've offended Martha. But once he saw that she liked him looking at her, he put that thought out of his mind. 

"You know you're really pretty." he said.

"Thank you." Martha blushed a little. "So, you like big girls, huh? I can tell by the way you were looking at me."

"Yes I do. A lot." said Richard. His nervousness started to waiver and he was getting more comfortable around Martha.


"You know, I always knew there were guys out there who liked fat girls. But I never managed to run into one until now."

They stare at each other tenderly and then began to lean in close. There was definately an attraction there eventhough they just met. Unfortunately there moment was cut off when a burly voice called out Martha's name. It was her boss. 

"Stop harassing that customer and do what I pay your fat ass to do. You greet the people with a chubby little smile and waddle those big ass hips of yours over to their table. It won't be hard for them to miss you. That's what I pay you for. I'm not paying to talk to a guy who probably has a girlfriend who's half the woman you are. Now stop lolly-gagging and do you job!" her boss said scornfully. 

Martha's turned around and went back into the kitchen.

Richard couldn't believe her boss's behavior. 

_"What an asshole. What's got his panties in a bunch?" _he thought.

Martha giggled. "Don't worry about it. That's just my boss Keith Johnson. I stopped listening to what he says about a while ago. So I just let him run his mouth and ignore him; the prick."

"Still he should learn some respect. Does he talk to you like that all the time?" Richard asked.

"Un-huh. I guess he expects me to feel sorry for myself or something. You know, he even told me once that this was a place of 'image' and that he wanted me to lose like 40 pounds." Martha said dismissively. "But I did just he opposite just to spite him. But more so for myself than anything."

"So you gained forty pounds?" Richard was very intriged by this notion. "How much do you weigh now?"

"Well I was 273 a year ago and now I'm 315."

"Wait a second. You weigh over 300 pounds. Where are you hiding it?" Richard asked with disbelief. 

Looking Martha over, he was trying to find where those 300+ pounds were. Sure she had big boobs, very wide hips and the largest legs he's ever seen, but her body size was inconsistant with her weight.

"I would've guessed you only weighed as much as my sister Cathy." He examined her again and saw that she hardly a belly to speak of. Martha had a pudgy tummy but not that of a 300 pound woman.

"I know it doesn't show and I was even surprised that I'm heavier than I look." Martha said. Then she looked over at Richard's sisters who were busy munching away at the buffet. 

"Your sisters' are pretty big. How much do they weigh?"

"I think Cathy's like 280 and Cindy's about 240." Richard guessed.

Martha was a bit surprised that Cathy wasn't that far behind her in weight. "Really? How old are they?"

"Cathy is 18 and Cindy's 16." said Richard. "Hey Martha. Uh, would you like to join us for dinner?"

Martha was caught off guard by his invite. "I don't know. I mean I don't want to cause --" She was a little flustered.

"C'mon. You probably haven't eaten for a while with the way that jack-hole treats you. So whadda ya say?" Richard said, flashing a charming smile.

"Well, now that you mentioned it." Martha looked over at the buffet and started rubbing her deceptively flat belly. 

"It has been a while since I ate that roast."

"Roast? Did you say roast?" Richard had to make sure he heard her correctly.

"Yeah. I asked Howard to cook me an extra roast for lunch. It was a little small. Must've been a five pounder but it was really tasty." Martha said remembering that delicious tender beef. 

"And in case you're wondering, I can eat an eight pound roast with no problem."

Richard chuckled a bit. "Then you'll fit right in with my sisters." 

Martha laughed. 

"Shall we?" he said extending his arm.
 
Martha headed over to his family's table with Richard following behind her, watching her extra wide hips sway as they come dangerously close to knocking over a couple of chairs. Richard introduced everyone to Martha and the Sullivans greeted her kindly. Martha molded in with Richard's sisters easily as she sat down and joined them in the fray. With the hostess's help, the table was cleared quickly of food. The women got up and went to the buffet for refueling. 

While they gathered their plates, a young busboy, about 16 years old, went over to the table and saw the large pile of dishes. He then looked over at the buffet and saw Martha getting food with three other large women. 

"Oh no, Martha's with them. It's gonna be a long night." he mused. The meek busboy sighed heavily as he gathered up the dishes and took them to the kitchen. The girls returned to the table with overflowing plates and resumed their grazing.

"Boy, you can really eat Martha." Cathy said in between bites.

"You haven't seen anything yet." Martha replied with mischievous gleam in her eye. Then she cut a long, thick piece off of the roast she brought back with her, tilts her head back and lowers the piece into her mouth, chomping on it along the way. Richard was watching closely as Martha ate; he was captivated by her eating. He smiled at her pleasantly and she smiled back and then put another piece of roast beef in her mouth. After she finished the 5-pound hunk of beef, Richard noticed an odd look on Martha's face. So did Cathy and Cindy. 

"You're not quitting already, are you Martha?" Cindy asked.

Martha shook her head 'no' and then patted her belly. Afterward, she let out a huge burp. 

"Much better." she sighed with relief. Everyone looked at her, surprised that that earthquake of a belch came from her. 

"Oh sorry." she said feeling a little embarrassed.

"For what? That was a nice one." Cindy said smiling.

"Thanks." The plump little blonde girl's smile made Martha feel better.

"I agree with Cindy. That was a nice burp. But nobody beats our mom." Cathy said with a grin. That was a signal. Rhonda picked up a large glass of soda and gulped it down in one swig.

"You're in trouble." Harvey said pointing at Martha, "I haven't met anyone yet that can belch louder than my wife. Cathy came close one time but your belch was louder than her's. Now you face the champion."

Martha didn't know what to make of the situation. "Are they serious?"

"What? Your family doesn't have belching contests?" Richard said nonchalantly.

Just then a humungous belch rips through the restaurant, reverberating off the walls. 

"Wow mom, that was louder than the one you did when you beat me." Cathy complimented her mom.

"Thanks, sweetie." Rhonda said. Then a smaller burp escapes from her mouth.

"And an aftershock. Nice touch." Harvey said smiling.

Martha sat for a bit, stunned by the explosive belch that had erupted from Rhonda. Then a devious little grin etched across her face. 

"Well if that's how you wanna play?" She got up from the table and went over to the soda machine. After filling up two large glasses, she returned to the table. 

"Then I accept." she said once she sat down. Martha lifted up one glass and downed it quickly and then she gulped down the second glass immediately afterward. Not to be out done, she sucked in and swallowed some air to aid the big burp building inside her; then she motioned for Richard to come over. When he got there she placed his hands on the sides of her belly and told him to squeeze. As Richard squeezed her belly, Martha let out a gigantic burp, bigger than her last one but longer than Rhonda's. Richard felt her belly vibrate from her long belch than lasted for nearly a minute. Everyone was surprised by the incredible burp. 

When she was done, Martha said, "In my family it's not about how loud it is but how long it can be." 

She then looks p at Richard. "And yes, my family does have belching contests."

"Wow, that was amazing." Cathy said smiling.

"Yeah Martha. That was awesome." Cindy added cheerfully.

"I have to say I'm impressed." Rhonda smiled pleasantly.

"Why thank you, ladies." Martha bowed her head.

"Now that was something." Harvey chimed in, "So Martha, tell us more about your family."

"Alright." said Martha. After Richard sat down, the pleasantly plump hostess went to talk about her family as she, Rhonda and the girls resumed eating. As she told the Sullivans about her family, she realized that her family was no different from them. It seems that Martha's family was full of big women with huge apptites as well. She also told them that she moved out about a year ago and ended up working at the buffet to pay for her apartment. 

After the conversation ended, the ladies were finished eating and were stuffed to the hilt. Clothes were being stretched and Martha managed to pop the button of her skirt. 

"Ahh, I almost forgot what it was like to stuff myself like this." she said rubbing her belly with satisfaction. "Well I better get back to work. It was nice meeting all of you and thanks for dinner." 

She got up and saw that even the buttons on her vest failed miserably trying to stay closed around her now rounded out belly. She thanked the Sullivans once more and headed back to the podium near the door. Like before, Richard watched her big beautiful butt bounce along the way.

"Rich." Cathy called to him, "Why don't you invite her to come with us?"

"I don't know." Richard said with uncertainty.

"C'mon Rich. She's nice, and Cathy and I like her." said Cindy.

"Yeah, she is nice." Richard looked over at Martha from the corner of his eye.

"Martha is a very nice girl, Richard. Besides you two have a lot in common and she's available." Rhonda told him.

"You like her, don't you son?" Harvey asked.

Richard was still unsure of himself. "Yeah dad. I do but..."

"Son, I want to you to sit here and tell me that you don't feel something for Martha."

"I do. In fact...this may sound weird but I think this may be love at first sight. Is that possible?"

"Of course it is. Hey, it happened to me and your mother and I'm more than happy that it did. If you really feel that strongly about Martha than why are you still sitting here instead of going over there and telling her how you feel. If you invite her to come along with us, she can get away from that jerk boss of hers." Harvey said. 

He saw the surprised expression on his son's face, "Yeah, I heard what he said to her. In fact, we all did."

"Yeah, he's mean. Martha's a nice person and he shouldn't have talked to her like that." Cindy said.

"Your sister's right. If you're looking for an opportunity to tell a girl how you feel about her; this is it." Harvey told his son.

Richard knew that his family was right. Even though he had just met Martha, he undoubtedly feelt a strong connection with her. His heart was telling him that he and her belong together. Nice girls like Martha rarely fall out of the blue and he knew that if he passed up this opportunity, he'll spend a long time wondering why he didn't take it. 

After a couple more moments, Richard made up his mind. It was now or never. Besides the worst that could happen is that she says 'no'. But at least he'd know. He finally gets up from the table and walks over to Martha.

"Five bucks says he chokes." Cathy said plainly and then grinning afterward. 

Everyone chuckled.

"Hi, Martha." Richard said once he got to her.

"Hey." Martha smiled, "I wanna thank you again for inviting me to have dinner with your family. They're all so nice, especially your sisters."

Richard laughs a little. "Heh, try living with them." he joked which made Martha chuckle. 

"Um, Martha, I was just, uh..." Richard started to say, rubbing the back of his neck shyly, "I was just wondering if you would, um...like to..." 

The stumbling of his words showed his nervousness. While he struggled to ask Martha to join him and his family, Richard failed to notice that his parents and sisters have gotten up and were heading towards them.

Harvey saw that his son was having some difficulty getting himself together so he decided to help him out. He placed his arm over his son's shoulder. "What my son is trying to say is that he has become captivated by your beauty and he couldn't stop looking at you the entire evening. He would like to know if you could join him and his family on a road trip to a family reunion with plenty of fun and people who won't treat you terribly like your jackass boss does. My son, on the other hand, knows how to treat a beautiful lady. And he would greatly appreciate it if you accept his offer. Was that what you were trying to say son?"

"Yeah." Richard nodded.

Harvey smiled big and gave Richard a manly slap on the shoulder and walked outside. 

Rhonda, Cathy and Cindy followed making gestures at Martha to say 'yes'.

Once the Sullivans leave, Martha turns her attention to Richard. "Is that true?" she asks.

"Yep. Martha, I really like you and I'm very attracted to you. What my dad said was true. I don't think you should be working for a guy like that. He doesn't respect you and he treats you like crap. He shouldn't have said those things to you; I don't care if he is your boss. You shouldn't be talked to like that, especially a woman I.....love." Richard said. He was very surprised at the very last thing he said. He didn't plan on saying it or anything. It just fell out. Then he realized he was speaking with his heart, not his head.

Martha was just as startled. "Did you say 'a woman you love'?"

"Yeah....I guess I did." At first it felt a bit awkward for him to say he loved someone he just met. But as he pondered it more, it was beginning to feel more like second nature. And he liked it.

Martha was touched. The slight cracking of her voice showed. "That is so sweet. That's the nicest thing anyone's said to me. I really didn't believe in 'love at first sight' until now."

"So, is that a 'yes'?" Richard asked.

"Yeah. Um...just let me get my clothes and I'll meet you outside."

"So she's coming." came Cathy's cheery voice.

Richard and Martha turn towards the main door to see Richard's plump 18 year old sister standing there. 

"Yes I am. And I'll tell you what, if you and Cindy come to the back door I bet I can get Howard to give us all the leftovers and some of the food he didn't use." Martha told her.

The mention of free food was enticing to Cathy. 

"I like you more already Martha." she said as she walked over and put her arm around Martha's shoulder. "This could be the start of a beautiful friendship. By the way how old are you?"

"Nineteen." Martha answered as she was lead out by Cathy.

Richard stood inside the restaurant for a bit. He took a moment to think about what just occured. "I can't believe this happening." 

"Psst. Hey Rich." Cathy whispered. Her brother was so caught up in his thought that he failed to notice his sister had poked her head back in the door. 

"Good job on not choking too much."

"Wha--? Hey, I didn't choke!" Richard shot out.

"Uh-huh. Then why were you gagging like a fish outta water." Cathy shot back snidely.

"Why you--come 'ere!" Richard said grinning as he chased his sister outside.

After he caught up with Cathy, Richard and Martha told everyone the good news. They were very happy to have her along. Rhonda and Cindy made room for their new companion. Once the arrangements were made, Martha took Cathy and Cindy to the back door as promised. Martha opens the door and they were greeted by a tall brawny man dressed in chef's clothes. 

"Martha, I thought yae lef'." He had an Irish accent.

"Not yet Howard. My new friends and I just stopped back here for a little something for the road. So whatcha got left?" Martha said.

"Aftae your friends' family ate everything, I really don't 'ave any leftovers for yae. But since yae was our only coostomers, I've plenty of food tha' wasn't used." Howard said as he walked over to the refridgerator and opened it. "So yae cun tae as much as yae like."

The walk-in fridge was full of all kinds of food. There was shrimp, roast beef, fried chicken, fish, French fries, macaroni and cheese, ham. lobsters, scallops and dinner rolls. 

"How much can we take?" Cathy said. Both she and Cindy were awe struck by the large amount of food in front of them.

"Ah, yae cun tae it all if yae like; I don't give a hoot. Beh'sides, if Martha's pullin' ootta 'ere than so am I. That one cun find another Irishman to kick around. I've had enough." said Howard. Then he helped the girls load up the food in black trash bags. 

They were about to leave when the owner Keith walked the kitchen. 

"What are you fat little tubs of lard doing?" he said unpleasantly.

Martha walked up to the large owner and looked him straight in the eye. "I'm going on a long road trip and I need some supplies. So it's been nice working for you Mr. Asshole, and I quit. So feel free to pucker and kiss the fattest part of my ass. Good day sir." 

Then she walked over to Howard and hugged him. Martha picks up a bag and heads out the door followed by Cathy and Cindy who snickered at him as they headed out.

"Fine! Get outta here! I was tired of you eatin' all the profits anyway." Keith hollered out. "Yo, Blarney, get your ass back to work and start cleanin'."

A remark like that would've offended anyone else but Howard took it in stride. His voice was calm as he spoke. 

"Yae know Mr. Johnson, I've b'en in your country for about 10 years und I've learned a lot from your culture. So I'm more than 'appy tae share some of it wit yoo right now. Yae cun taek dis job and shove it oop your 'airy arse." Howard smiled snidely at Keith as he took off his apron and threw it on the ground and walked out the back door.

Outside Martha, Cathy and Cindy were putting the bags in the RV when Howard walked over to them and told Martha that he quit. She asked him what he was going to do now that he quit working for Keith. 

"I guess I'll go 'ome." he answered.

"Well that'll be a short drive." said Martha.

Howard chuckled a bit. 

"No, I meant my original 'ome. Ireland. Goodbye, Martha."

"Goodbye, How." Martha said sadly. 

As they hugged each other, Howard slipped a necklace around Martha's neck and told her that it was to remember him by and that he will never forget how much of a good friend she is and he will always remember her kindness. 

Martha looked at the necklace and saw that it was a shamrock. 

Howard waved bye to Cathy and Cindy saying it was nice meeting them as he headed over to his car. Once Howard was on the highway, the girls finished packing the food in the trailer and signaled to Harvey that they were ready to go. The van started up and the Sullivans resumed their journey with a new friend.

(Continued in post 14 of this thread)


----------



## PhillyFA (Jun 7, 2007)

I never bothered to check out where you were from, but when I read about the cheesesteaks, I wondered...then when I saw the Mom made "hoagies," I knew you were from Philly. NICE work here


----------



## Browniestuff (Jun 8, 2007)

a good addition. and i liked how you used the introduction of martha to build all the other characters. Now i really feel like each of them has a distinct personality. i can't wait for what you bring out next!

Max


----------



## BigLadyLover (Jun 19, 2007)

It's taking some time for my next installment but it is coming along. I writ this story awhile ago and printed it out after saving it to a 3.5 in floppy. The sucky part is the floppy got ruined so I have to retype the whole thing. Really wish that damn disk didn't get ruined. Well anyway I'm getting it done. So thank you for your patience.

And to PhillyFA, you are absolutely right, my friend. I am a Philly boy! Ironically I work at a Deli hence the hoagie and cheesesteak references.

Anyway, thank you and everyone else who has read my story and I'm glad y'all enjoyed it.:bow: 


______________________________________________
"Fat bottom girls, you make the rockin' world go 'round"


----------



## BigLadyLover (Jun 20, 2007)

Family Reunion...part three.

Action!


----------



## BigLadyLover (Jun 20, 2007)

Inside the trailer, Rhonda, Martha, Cathy and Cindy had taken the food out of the bags. The sisters put the food away wherever they found space while Martha and Rhonda decided to make a late night snack. Their snack was finished at about the same time the last of the food was finally put away. 

Cindy and Cathy went over to the table just as Martha sat down a plate with food. On the table were 2 roasts, a bowl full of shrimp, a couple lobsters, 4 flounders and a big bucket of seafood salad. Each of them grabbed a plate and took a good portion of the shrimp, lobster and flounder and started munching. 

They were still a little full from dinner and also it had been a couple hours since then. They weren't really hungry; they just wanted to eat. They ate the 'light' food first to save the roasts and salad for stuffing themselves real good. It didn't take long for the seafood to be sent to the briney deep of the Sullivan women and Martha's bellies. 

Afterward they started on the roasts, which were divided between them with each lady receiving half. Martha remarked about how small the eight pound roasts were. They were very juicy and tender. Howard had left them untrimmed because he believed that the fat brought out the flavor of the meat. And because Martha liked them that way. Rhonda decided she had enough after finishing her half of roast. She bid her daughters and Martha goodnight and headed off to bed. 

The sisters were halfway through their roasts when they noticed Martha had already finished hers. Martha waited patiently for Cathy and Cindy to finish which only took a few more moments. Once they were done they leaned back in their chairs and rubbed their bloating bellies with content. 

"Mmm, that was good, wasn't it?" Martha asked rubbing her tummy.

"Mm-hmm." Cathy and Cindy replied.

"So who wants some salad?" Martha chirped.

"You mean you can still eat?" asked Cathy.

"Of course I can. What? You thought that half of roast did me in? Far from it. And I have a feeling that you two are nowhere near full just yet, are you.?"

Cindy and Cathy looked at each other and grinned. "Nope."

"I thought so." Martha said. Then she reached over the table, as much as her belly would let her, and picked up the 5lb. bucket of seafood salad. She scooped out equal amounts of the salad onto their plates and sat back down. They wasted no time in digging into the under-sea-concoction. The seafood salad was dripping with mayonnaise. This was another specially prepared dish that Howard made for Martha because it had twice the amount of mayo normally needed. Shrimp, lobster and crab meat was mixed in with it. 

About halfway through Cathy and Cindy noticed that due to the thickness of the mayonnaise they were getting full really fast. Cindy put down her fork and started rubbing her poorly abused tummy after it couldn't take anymore. "I'm done." she declared. "I can't eat anymore."

"Are you sure, Cindy? Remember what happened the last time you said you were full." Cathy said, recalling the ice cream challenge from a couple nights before.

"I'm serious this time, Cat. Nothing else is going to fit inside me." Cindy poked her super hard belly to show it's being stretched far beyond its limit. It was tighter than a drum. 

"See, there's no more room." She waited to see if her sister would relent but Cathy continued to look at her. 

"Cathy, stop." she whined.

"Ok. Ok, I'm not gonna make you eat any more if you're really full." Cathy reassured.

Relieved, Cindy heaved herself up from the table and headed off to bed. She was going to rest her terribly stuffed belly which was full of more food than she imagined. She was even surprised at how much she just ate. Stuffing herself along with Cathy really helped stretch her stomach. 

"Next time I'm gonna really pack it in." Cindy thought to herself with a mischievous smirk on her face. She patted her engorged gut with delight at the sheer thought of it being painfully stuffed.

Back in the dining room, Cathy and Martha were still eating the heavily mayonnaised seafood salad. Martha soon finished her plate. But Cathy was having a bit of trouble with hers. After she pushed down the last bite, she grabbed Cindy's plate and started to eat what was left. Unfortunately she had to stop within three bites because her overstretched belly pleaded with her to stop. But Cathy wanted to finish. This was food staring her in the face and she wanted it inside her. 

Martha noticed Cathy's plight and moved her chair next to her. She picked up the fork and Cathy willingly opened her mouth. 

"More?" she asked. Cathy shook her head 'yes'.

Forkful by forkful the salad was going into Cathy at a steady pace, causing her belly to stretch tighter and tighter with every bite. Martha massaged her new friend's bloating belly as she continued to feed the rest of the salad to her. After a few minutes, the last forkful of seafood salad was stuffed into an overinflated Cathy. She grabbed her belly and laned back as much as she could in the chair. She had really done herself in; the pain was so intense that she almost shed a tear from the immense pressure building inside. 

"Ohh, I think I overdid it a little." Cathy said, wincing a little. With her other hand no longer holding a fork, Martha began to tenderly massage Cathy's supremely bloated belly to relieve the pain and pressure of her overindulgence. Her belly was so tightly taut and stretched. Martha rubbed Cathy's belly, even kneading it a couple times like dough. She felt how full it was. It felt like she was rubbing fully inflated basketball. The skin was drawn from being pulled so tight by her expanding gut. 

Cathy's stomach started to feel better as it expanded a bit more to accommodate the large amount of food that was inside it with help from Martha's gentle massage. After her belly had settled down, Cathy drifted off to sleep. 

Martha went and got a sheet and put it over Cathy. Then she went to the fridge and took out a gallon of milk and a bucket of potato salad. After sitting down on the couch, she unbuttoned her skirt and tucked it under her belly; then, she started eating the potato salad. Just like the seafood salad, the potato salad was also richly thick with mayonnaise. Martha devoured it rather quickly. Upon finishing, she looked down at her belly to see that it was getting really round. 

She felt pleasantly full but she wanted to be totally packed. She opened the milk and drunk it down in huge gulps. As Martha kept drinking, she noticed that this milk was sweeter and creamier than regular milk. But it tasted too good for her to worry about it. Her belly rounded out more and more as she drank the sweet tasting milk. Once it was gone, Martha massaged her bloated tummy until she too fell asleep.

The next morning Martha was awakened up by someone gently rocking her. It was Cathy. 

"Good morning." she said. 

Martha blinked her eyes to focus in on her for all she could see was a blurry round object with a line through it. When her eyes finally adjusted, she could see that it was Cathy's big round belly which was starting to develop a big stretch mark right down the center of it. It was still a little bloated from Martha stuffing her to the point of agony and ecstasy. 

"So how did you like the milk?" Cathy smiled cheerily after eyeballing the empty gallon jug and Martha noticably round tummy.

"It was really good. I never tasted milk that sweet and creamy before. What kind was it?" said Martha. 

Cathy told her that it was a mixture of dairy cream, milk, eggs, and cream cheese and that her older sister Melissa gave her the recipe. 

Martha thought about Cathy's sister's mixture. "Hmm, sounds interesting. And I just thought of a way to really improve it."

"Really? How?" Cathy's interest was peaked.

"I'll tell you after we eat." Martha said.

Martha and Cathy went to go freshen up while Rhonda made breakfast. They told Cindy about Martha improving their cream drink. The idea made her mouth water but she would have to wait until after breakfast to find out exactly what their new friend has planned. After girls got freshened up, the aroma of delicious breakfast food cooking floated them into the kitchen area. 

Rhonda had just put the last of the food on the table just as her daughters and Martha entered the kitchen. She had made an even bigger breakfast than the one she made before they left home. With the extra food Martha took from her job, there was plenty to go around. There was the normal stuff like eggs, saugage, bacon, etc. But now they also had hash browns, pancakes, Tavern ham and instead of scrambled eggs, Rhonda made omlets that were loaded with cheese. Cream cheese bagels and buttered toast topped everything off. The ladies all sat down and began to feast. They gobbled through the food savoring every tasty morsel. 

Rhonda's belly was filling up fast. However, Cathy, Cindy and Martha still had plenty of room for more. The chubby teens continued to chow down, boring through the food like termites through wood. Soon afterward Rhonda had eaten her fill and got up fom the table. She went about cleaning up whatever empty dishes there were from cooking breakfast. Cathy and Cindy looked at their mother while they ate and noticed that she was a little bigger than she was a couple days ago. Her thighs looked a bit larger and rounder along with her calves. They also took notice that her hips were a bit wider and she had a more jiggly butt. Not to mention that the dress she was wearing was a little loose on her the day before they left. 
Rhonda was very bottom heavy so any weight she gained would settle anywhere below her waist, if she had one. After cleaning up some dishes, Rhonda headed over to the couch. 

"Well, I'm done for now. You girls be sure to clean up when you're finished." she said.

"Ofay." Cathy and Cindy said through mouthfuls of food.

"Ofay Mifis Fullifan." Martha said after shoving a whole pancake in her mouth.

Rhonda smiles at her daughters and Martha with a soft chuckle; then she heads over the couch and plops down.

The girls continued to eat their king-sized breakfast with gusto. About a half hour or so, they had completely cleared the table. Next to nothing was left behind. As the food settled in their bloated bellies, Martha went over how she intended to improve upon Melissa's creamy mixture. 

"Alright. You two heard about that shake the body builders use, right?" she asked.

"Yeah. It's suppose to be like 2000 calories a glass or something." said Cindy, "What about it?"

"Well, if I got you two and your older sister figured out correctly then this mixture of y'all's is probably really high in calories."

"No lie there." Cathy said zealously with a giggle.

"How about we add some weight gainers shake to it. Can you imagine?" Martha said with a sly smile. Cathy and Cindy looked at each and smiled with delight as they thought about Martha's idea. But Martha was curious as to what was exactly in their mixture. 

"Hey Cathy, tell me. How many calories is everything you put in it?"

"Well the cream is 520 calories a cup and we use a whole galloon." Cathy told her.

"And I'm assuming that this is whole dairy cream and not that half/half stuff, right?" Martha pointed out.

"That's all we use." Cindy piped up.

Martha chuckled at Cindy's respose. "Fair enough. And the other stuff?"

Cathy finished telling the ingredients to Melissa's concoction, "The milk is 180 a cup, butter is 100 calories a stick and we use two sticks; the cream cheese is 120 for each serving and there's eight servings, and last is a dozen of eggs and I think it's a 110 per egg. Well that's everything."

"Really? Wow." said Martha. 

Then she started to add everything up. "The dairy cream is 8320 calories a gallon, milk is 1880, the butter is...and you said you use two sticks so that's 200 calories. The cream cheese is 960 and the eggs, a whole dozen, is 1320. Now we add it all together and...whoa!"

"What?" asked Cindy.

"Well if I did this right, then your sister's mixture has a total of 12,680 calories. How much do you have once everything's put together?" Martha asked.

"About three gallons. Cindy and I can drink about a gallon and a half each. Maybe even two gallons with all the eating we've been doing." Cathy said.

Martha laughs. "Ha, ha. You're probably right. But even with the three gallons you do get out of it; divided in half that's still over 6000 calories."

"So how much would it be if we added the weight shake to it?" Cindy asked.

"Well the shake I use is 2500 calories a cup and I get the big one that gets you like 40 out of it." Martha told them. "So if we add it to the mixture, that's an extra 100,000 calories meaning your sister's mixture would be 112,680. Even if we split it between the three of us that's still nearly 40,000 calories we would be drinking. And I just happen to have 6 containers of the shake with me." 

Cathy and Cindy's eyes lit up once they heard Martha had some weight gainer shake with her.

Martha's idea was becoming more enticing. Cindy just had to know something. "Martha, you said that one container adds 100,000 calories to our mixture. What if we did two containers?"

"Two containers? If we did that then the mixture would be 212,680 or over 70,000 calories for each of us." Martha replied. She quickly went over the possiblity of putting four or even all six containers in with the mixture. For adding 4 containers, Martha got 412,680 or 140,000 calories for each of them. If they were to do the impossible and add all six containers then their mixture would be 612,680 or over 200,000 calories each. 

As intriguing as it was, however the latter two would be too much for them to handle. So it was decided that they go with adding just two containers. Doing the math, Martha figured out that they would gain twenty each time they drank the mixture with a two containers of weight gain shake mixed with it. They decided to make some up.

Martha got up and went into the sleeping compartment to get the containers while Cathy and Cindy got the ingredients for the mixture and put them together in a large mixing bowl. Martha returned with the two containers just as the mixture was finished. She took off the lid of one container and Cathy took off the other one and poured the containers into the bowl while Cindy stirred it. However adding both containers made their mixture into a thick paste. 

Cathy went to the fridge, got out another gallon of dairy cream and added it in to smooth it out. While stirring, Cindy noticed that the mix was still a little thick so she asked her sister to get more milk. Cathy poured in the milk. The girls' new mixture was now liquified enough the drink. Once it was finished, Cathy and Martha got out three 2 gallon jugs and brought them to the table. Cindy began filled the jugs and took notice that they still had about a gallon or so leftover. They decided to save the remainder just in case they still have room to drink more. 

The girls settled into their chairs and grabbed a jug. After cheering each other, they began chugging down the super calorie inflated concoction. Their bellies, after given a chance to deflate after their big breakfast, began expanding again as the liquid filled them up. Fabric was stretching and pulling tight around their growing guts as the girls continued to pack themselves full past capacity. 

Cindy's belly was blowing out so much that when she spread her plump thighs apart, it flopped on the chair and slowly lurched toward her knees. Martha's belly had lost the slight flatness it once had between her earlier breakfast feast and her now rounding it more with the most calorie ridden drink ever made. She had long since popped a button on her skirt as her belly took over and forced it out of its way. The "cat's eye" stretch mark on Cathy's bloating belly was getting bigger and wider as she guzzled down the milk/cream/shake mixture.

After finishing the two gallon jugs, they realized that their stomachs weren't quite full yet. With effort, Martha heaved herself up and poured an even amount of the remaining mixture in each jug, filling it a little less than half way. She plopped back down in her chair and then finished off the rest of the milkshake liquid with Cathy and Cindy. 

Afterward, all three of them were fully packed. Cathy, Cindy and Martha leaned back in their chairs and rubbed their tightly packed bellies with satisfaction. They just ingested enough calories to easily put 20+ pounds on them and combined with this morning's breakfast, that number will most surely increase. They decided to take a nap right where they were sitting because the combination of heavy food with equally heavy liquid made standing difficult.

It was about mid-afternoon when the girls woke up. Slowly getting up, each of them can feel a slight difference in their bodies. Their bellies were still big and round but not as much. They had nearly digested all they had consumed earlier. Curious to see if their weight gain mixture worked, they head to Cathy's part of the trailer and got out the scale. Cindy got on first. She was stunned when the scale read her at almost 260 lbs., up from 245 just a couple days ago. Cindy smiled happily and stepped off. 

It was Cathy's turn. Before leaving for the trip, she weighed about 280 lbs. or so. Now Cathy is just over 300. Now came Martha's turn on the scale. Though she just met the Sullivans yesterday, she managed to gain about 6 pounds from the constant eating she's been donig since then. But she knew that once she absorbed all those calories from their 'special' drink, all that would change. 

They took turns looking at themselves in the door length mirror. They played with and jiggled their bellies around, waiting the couple of seconds it took for it to stop moving. During their prancing, Cathy got back on the scale to see something. She was surprised by what it read this time. 

"Hey guys. Come 'ere." 

Cindy and Martha head over to her and look at the scale. It showed Cathy at 3 pounds heavier than before. 

"Well that's weird, sis. How come you gained 3 pounds in the last ten minutes?" Cindy asked, scratching her head. "Could the scale be off?"

"I don't think so." Cathy steps off the scale and watches it settle back on zero. "See, Cin."

Cindy was still a little uncertain. Though she did see the scale settle back directly on zero, she wanted to be sure. Cathy's sister got on the scale herself. Cathy and Martha lean in and watch the dial spin around. It stopped at 265. Just ten minutes ago it clocked Cindy at 260 pounds. 

"Five pounds in ten minutes? Now that's really weird." Cathy said.

During this little mystery of Cathy and Cindy's suddenly increased weight, Martha has been trying to come up with an explanation. Soon she is struck by one small miscalculation. 

"Oops." she said. 

The Sullivan sisters looked at her with questioning stares. 

"I forgot to compensate for this morning's breakfast. Doing the math for our special drink I neglected to include the calories of everything we ate this morning. So it'll be more like thirty pounds instead of twenty. Not that that matters to us, right?" Martha said with a grin.

"Nope." both sisters replied grinning. "C'mon. Let's get some lunch; I'm starving." Cindy said. 

The girls got washed and dressed for lunch. As they were dressing, Cathy suggested that she and Martha wear Melissa's old clothes because they were baggier than their own clothes. This way they won't feel confined when ever they pigged out. Cindy wore Cathy's clothes since her sister was slightly bigger than she is. Melissa's clothes were indeed baggy on Cathy and Martha. 

Melissa was about 400 pounds or so when she gave these clothes to Cathy. She was over 700 when she moved out a year ago. Cathy had on a pleated skirt with a white blouse; she put on stripped sock and black shoes and put her hair up in pig tails to complete her chubby schoolgirl look. Martha wore a purple dress with pink roses on it. She had Cathy tie the strings in the back tight to really show off her impressive 2:1 hip to top ratio. Her honeydew sized boobs and doubly wide hips couldn't be hidden even by Melissa's 7x clothes. And of course Cindy got her wish. She was wearing a pair of blue jeans with Cathy's pink shirt that she won in their bet four days ago. 

The eldest Sullivan sister's clothes may be loose and flowing on Martha and Cathy, but this only gave them even more of a initiative to eat until they filled them out and then some. The same went for Cindy.

(Continued in post 16 of this thread)


----------



## BigLadyLover (Jul 9, 2007)

Sorry for the wait. It took some time but here's my forth part. Enjoy.


----------



## BigLadyLover (Jul 9, 2007)

Lunch was just as big and fattening as breakfast with all kinds of sandwiches, hoagies, potato and macaroni salads loaded with mayo. Rhonda was outdoing herself more and more each time she prepared a meal. She noticed a dramatic increase in her daughters' appetites and in hers as well but not as much. 

And now that she had another extremely hungry mouth to feed in Martha, she'd been making meals big enough to feed a grade school classroom full of students. The girls sat down and began munching away. Their appetites were roaring as they chomped and chewed their way through the mountain of meat and bread. While they were eating, Harvey came over the radio and said that they were going to stop at the next rest stop to get gas and more food if they needed it. Rhonda said that would be fine especially with the way her daughters and Martha were eating. 

"Well it was bound to happen sooner or later." Harvey said with a chuckle.

"Tell me about it." Rhonda laughed. "Well let me get some lunch before it's all gone, alright?"

"Alright, sweetie." Harvey said.

Rhonda hung the up mike and went over to table to grab something to eat. When she got there, her daughters and Martha had already devoured over half the food. "My, you girls certainly have been hungry lately." she said.

Cathy, Cindy, and Martha stopped for a moment and saw that they were already two-thirds of the way through the food. It was now that they realized that their mother hasn't had anything yet. 

"Oops, sorry mom." Cathy said after chocking down a chunk of sandwich that was in her mouth.

"We didn't realize how hungry we were." Martha said. "We'll leave some for you, Mrs. Sullivan."

Rhonda chuckles lightly. "No, that's ok. You girls go ahead. I'll grab something else." 

She knew that her daughters' appetites would get the better of them eventually and they'll get hungrier each time they pig out and if Martha's family truly is the same way as the Sullivan family then the same might happen to her as well. Rhonda was okay with this. She wanted nothing more than for her daughters to be happy and if this is what brings them happiness than she would love them no matter what. 

After watching her little angels bore through the remainder of their huge lunch, she went into the fridge and took out an 8 pound tub of seafood salad. Then she headed over to the coach and proceeded to devour it.

While Rhonda started her meal, the girls were finishing theirs. They made short work of the last of the hoagies and were now demolishing the potato and macaroni salads. The salads were rich with mayo, thick and creamy. It was delicious. The girls leaned back in their chairs as they bellies bloated out from the thickly mayo-ed salads. Martha and Cathy were filling up on the salads quickly but they would have no problem holding more. Cindy, on the other hand, felt herself getting full quickly but she pushed herself to keep up with her sister and Martha. 

Soon all the potato and macoroni salad was gone and inside three contently stuffed teenage girls. They rubbed their stretched bellies with big grins across their faces. 

"It'll be about another hour or two before Harvey stops for gas." Rhonda said. So the girls decided to top themselves off real good with another round of their special mixture. Bloated as they were, Cathy, Martha and Cindy heaved up out of the chairs and gathered the ingredients. Their packed bellies had them moving a bit slower to get everything together but after some shuffling around, and a half hour later, the special mixture was finished. After dividing the mixture between them, they plop back down and proceeded to consume that which they created. 

The girls stretched their bellies even further as they gulped down over 6 quarts each. A few minutes passed and their bellies were completely and tightly packed past capacity. Melissa's clothes were fitting a little snug around Cathy and Martha's wholly filled tummies. The blue jeans on Cindy lost the fight against her inflating gut as it shoved the button out of its way and eclipsed the waistband. They sat right where they were rubbing their bloated guts as they waited patiently for the twenty pounds or so to manifest on their bodies.

The two hours had passed and Harvey pulled into the next rest stop. After parking the van and trailer in a designated area, he and Richard grabbed the gas cans and got out the van. Rhonda and the girls exited the trailer. They were all still nicely bloated from their expansive lunch, especially Cathy, Cindy and Martha. 

Richard was once again entranced by Martha's exceptionally wide hips as they swayed Melissa's dress from side to side like a flag gently flapping in the wind. He also noticed her belly was getting a bit rounder. In his mind, he envisioned Martha's hips being so wide that she could easily balance a snack tray on either side. Martha noticed his longing stare and flicked over a seductive wink and a kiss. Then she and Cathy headed over to the 7-11. Richard's eyes were glued to Martha's bouncing butt as it followed her inside. 

"C'mon Romeo." Harvey said with as chuckle as he grabbed his son by his shirt and dragged him to the gas station. Rhonda and Cindy went into the mini-mart to get more food.

Inside the 7-11, Cathy and Martha looked around at all the selections the store had to offer. Scanning across at the snacks and candies, the two fat teens were becoming hungry once again despite stuffing themselves to the brink earlier. There was plenty to choose from. One good thing about 7-11s is that there is hardly any health food selections. Just a lot of fatty goodies for them to devour. If they could, they would eat everything in the store and leave all the tasteless health stuff for the calorie counters. 

As the girls were browsing, they took notice to the two clerks behind the register counter. They haven't stopped staring at them since they walked in. There was something about the way they looked at Marha and Cathy. It wasn't a shameful, pity look or a look of disgust. It was an entranced gaze, captivated by a beautiful vision and that vision was them. Cathy pulled Martha to side and whispered to her, "Do you think these guys like fat chicks?"

Martha took a quick peek over at the clerks and returned her attention to Cathy. "Oh yeah. They're definately chubby chasers. Your brother gets that same look everytime he looks at me.  You wanna mess with 'em?"

Cathy giggles. "You bet."

"Alright. Now what should we do?" Martha scanned across the store with a devilish smirk, looking for a way to 'seduce' their two admirers. Soon she spots a fountain soda machine that was right across from the register counter. The clerks looked over at the machine then back at the girls, then back at the machine and then back at the girls again. 

"Well it looks like we got their attention." Martha said cowly. "You ready, girlfriend?"

"Let's." Cathy said grinning slyly. They come out of the candy isle and walk over to the soda machine, swaying their abundant hips. The clerks' eyes were transfixed on the bouncing orbs of booty flesh. Once there, Cathy and Martha turn towards the clerks and cast lustful glares upon them. The blonde haired clerk asked if they needed anything. The words quivered out of his mouth as he tried to maintain what little composure he had left. 

"How about a couple chairs to sit these lovely big asses of ours in." Martha responded in a sexually bewitching tone. Then she rans her hands slowly over her wide hips and around her equally large butt. Cathy followed her lead. The blonde clerk told his long brown haired buddy to grab a couple chairs from the back. The brown haired clerk responded and went to get the chairs, half watching two large and lovely girls before him and nearly tripping over a pile of soda cans neatly stacked. He managed to open the door after thudding into it and went into the back room. 

When he came out with the chairs, the two admirers sat them down in front of the soda machine with the backs of the chairs against its base. Cathy and Martha slowly planted themselves in the chairs, making sure their butts were nicely stuck out as they sat. 

"Now you boys get behind the counter and watch the show." Cathy said in a sultry voice. The clerks did as they were asked and made their way back to the register counter, not once taking their eyes off of them. Then the girls leaned their heads back, pressed a button and began drinking the soda straight from the machine. Martha was engilfing grape soda and Cathy was filling herself with ginger ale. As they drank, they could feel their bellies growing under Melissa's expansive garment. 

They began to caress their bodies while the clerks watched was deep fascination. Their eyes were wide open. Their mouths were agape. Their tongues wagged like thirsty mongrules as they watched these two beautifully large girls inflate themselves with the carbonated beverage. Oh how they wanted to go over there and feel their bellies get bigger. 

Martha and Cathy stopped sucking down the bubbly soft drink when they got about half full. They stared at the clerks with the bewitching eyes of a temptress. The two young clerks looked back blankly. The girls had them under their spell. They felt like the Sirens of Greek myth, luring men to them with their beautiful songs. But in their case, it's pumping themselves full of cola that luring these two helpless clerks. Cathy and Martha noticed that the clerks' bulging eyes were locked on their tummies. They acknowledged this with a simple nod to each other.

"You wanna come over and feel?" Cathy asked with a raspy, sultry tone.

The clerks were stunned by this first act of proposal. They were so fixated on them that they could barely muster the ability to speak, much less articulate the words into coherant speech. Here were two beautiful, fat seductresses right before them, asking them to feel their soft bellies. It took some effort but one of them finally managed to speak. 

"S-s-sure." the blonde clerk spoke with a dry tongue. Then he and his buddy shuffled their way over to the chubby maidens trying their best to obscure the trouser tents each of them were sporting. Once they got there, Cathy and Martha guided their hands onto their bellies. The clerks felt the girls' bellies squish under their hands. They felt soft and cushiony like fresh dough. The girls' tummies felt so enticing; the clerks started to absent-mindedly to massage the squishy fat belly flesh.

Martha and Cathy moaned acceptantly. "Mmm, that feels good." Martha said. "Do our bellies feel good to you?"

"Oh yeah." the brown haired answered. He couldn't help but think about how much he wanted to plant his face in Martha's belly to feel its softness.

"You wanna feel them get bigger?" Cathy seductively asked her blonde admirer. A simple nod was his reply. 

"Then hold on fellas and enjoy the ride." Cathy said seductively, making her words wrap around and caress the clerks' ears. The clerks' continued to rub the soft, squishy bellies in their hands while Cathy and Martha resumed draining the soda machine of its contents. The bubbly soft drink rushed down their throats and began inflating them again. 

The 7-11 clerks stopped rubbing the girls' bellies and felt them expand in their hands. Bigger and bigger they grew. Cathy and Martha were filling themselves up like balloons and, at the same time, were filling out Mellissa's clothes. A few minutes pass as they reached full capacity. But with a personal audience in their presence, they wanted to see how far they could go. Besides, they didn't want to disappoint them. They pushed on to satisfy themselves and the two clerks.

The clerks kept their hands on the girls' bloating bellies. They could feel their tummies harden from all the liquid and carbonation pushing them out. The big squishy bellies tighten under their hands as they grew bigger and fuller. The buttons on Cathy's blouse begin to draw tight as her gut expands. The same goes for Martha's dress. 

The clerks were completely entranced by how much Cathy and Martha had consumed. If they had to guess, at least four liters were drunk by each of them. But all good things must come to an end. About five minutes later, Cathy and Martha were finding hard to bear the pressure from all that soda any longer. They give the machine one final big suck before releasing the buttons and leaning their heads up. They sat reclined in the chairs because their bloated bellies prevented them from sitting up fully. 

The girls guledp down the last swallow and sit for a couple minutes. Everything was quiet in the store as the clerks waited to see what would happen next. Without the fountain machine pumping soda and the girls' moaning with pleasure, a silence fell in the 7-11 except for the refrigerators' motors running to keep their contents cold. A couple more moments pass and then it happened. It started with a low rumble from inside them and slowly grew in intensity. 

Suddenly the slience, along with the sound barrier, was shattered by the two explosive belches the erupted from Martha and Cathy. The clerks' hair seemed to flutter as all the cabonation rushed out of the girls in a violent growling gust. It took about half a minute for all excess gas to escape from the chubby teens' round bellies which have gone down some. Once the ear shattering belching session was over the girls let out a sigh of relief.

The two clerks stared at them wide-eyed in amazement. It was clear that they have never heard such a sound imulate from a person before, especially a couple of girls. 

"Whoa." the brown haired clerk uttered softly. "That was cool."

Cathy and Martha giggled girlishly. 

"Thanks." they said together. The clerks remove their hands off of their bellies and the girls heaved themselves to their feet. They instantly felt the weight of nearly 5 liters slosh around in their swelling guts once they stood up. They eyeballed the snack isle and the Tastykake rack sitting at its beginning. 

"Mind if we grab a snack?" Cathy asked cheerfully with a childish grin.

The young clerks were stunned by Cathy's question. 

"Wait a minute. You mean you two can still eat after drinking all that soda?" asked the blonde clerk.

"Of course. How do you think we got these lovely bodies of ours." Martha smiled with a playful wink. "Besides, a girl's gotta maintain her figure."

"Especially if that figure is a pear." Cathy interjected. "So how about those snacks, fellas?"

"Sure, no problem. Wouldn't want you to lose those figures." the brown haired clerk said. He and his friend were starting to relax a bit more around Cathy and Martha. The clerks gathered a couple bags from behind the register counter while the girls grabbed the snacks. Cathy grabbed boxes of M&Ms, 3 Musketeers bars, Snickers and other various chocolate candies. Martha cleared out the entire Tastykake rack of all its varieties of pies, cupcakes and krimpets. 

They brought their bounty up to the clerks who placed the plundered goods into a few large bags. Martha took out her credit card and got ready to pay for their snacks. The blonde haired clerk waved it away and told her 'no charge' and that they'll just tell their boss they were robbed. 

Martha agreed and put her credit card back in her pocket; then, she and Cathy grabbed the bags and headed for the door. The girls turned back towards the clerks and blew them a kiss. 

"Bye boys." they said. Then they stepped out the door.

The clerks waved the girls 'bye' a couple seconds after they had left. Once realizing they were gone, they looked around the store. First at the soda machine, then at the candy isle and TastyKake rack. Neither one of them believed what just occured a few minutes ago. 

"Uh, dude. What just happened?" he blonde haired clerk asked.

"Two fat chicks just came in here and drank a lot soda." answered the brown haired clerk. His blonde friend responded with a simple 'oh' and then asked what else happened. 

"Then they cleared out most of the candy isle and everything on the Tastykake rack." the brown haired clerk stoically replied.

"Was it cool?" asked the blonde clerk, still in somewhat of a state of shock.

"Totally." the brown haired clerk said.

"Sweet."

Outside Cindy and Rhonda were putting the groceries in the trailer. They really loaded up on food as they had several bags, enough to feed a four-person family for a week or more. But because of Cindy, Cathy and Martha's staedily increasing appetites it was more than needed. Harvey and Richard had just finished putting the spare gas tanks back in the van when they noticed Cathy and Martha merrily skipping towards them with a few big bags filled with all the candy and treats they were generously given by the 7-11 clerks. "What're you two so cheery about?" Harvey asked.

Cathy and Martha just looked at each other and giggled. "Nothing." they laughed.

"You two did something in there." Richard said. Then he looked up towards the 7-11 store and saw the two clerks with their faces pressed against the glass. He saw the look on their faces and quickly figured out what possibly happened. 

"No y'all didn't." he chuckled.

"What?" Harvey asked. 

Richard told him to look at the clerks in the 7-11. Once he saw them, he laughed. "You're kidding me. Are you saying that my little girl and your girlfriend--"

Richard smiled and laughed. "Yep. They just teased two poor clerks in a convience store."

"Unbelievable." Harvey laughed.

Martha and Cathy giggled to each other over Richard and Harvey's reaction. 

"I'm gonna put these inside." Cathy said amidst her giggle fit. She grabs Martha's bags and takes them inside the trailer. Rhonda stepped out of the trailer just as Cathy was going in. She wanted to know what was so hilarious. Harvey went over to his wife and explained what their daughter and Martha did. With his parents occupied, Richard could now ask Martha what happened in detail. 

"So what exactly did you do in there?" he asked.

"Well when we get the chance, I'll show you exactly what I did. Only I'll do it better for you." Martha as she put her arms around Richard's shoulders.

"Oh really and what do you have in store?" Richard asked. He embraced Martha's soft body and drew her close. They looked deeply into each other's eyes. They saw an undeniable connection in one another. They kiss. A small peck at first that developed into a passionate kiss. Rhonda and Harvey stood by the trailer and watched their son. They could see that he was definately in love. His interests and taste in women match his father's equally. They were happy that their son found a big girl to love who undoubtedly loves him in return. 

"Alright love birds time to go." Harvey said loudly,startling Richard and Martha. "Richard, get your hand off her ass and let's go."

Rhonda gave her husband a light slap on his arm. 

"Stop teasing him." she said chuckling.

"What? I thought it was funny." Harvey chuckled. Richard and Martha walked over to the trailer. Their faces were red as beets; partly from embarassment but mostly from blushing. They kissed each other once more and Martha got in the trailer. She blew him a quick kiss as she went inside. 

"C'mon Romeo." Harvey said playfully slapping a hand on his son's shoulder and leading him to the van. Rhonda just chuckled to herself and went in the trailer, closing the door behind her. Richard and Harvey got in the van. Havey started the van and drove back onto the highway, listening to rock music on the radio.

"I can't believe you two. You actually teased those poor boys like that." Rhonda said laughing. Martha and Cathy were telling her and Cindy about their little display in 7-11. 

"What made you two do that to them?" Rhonda was starting to calm down though she still found it hard not to laugh.

"We thought it would be funny. Besides, you should've seen the looks on their faces. It was hilarious." Cathy laughed. Martha and Cindy bellowed out as well.

Rhonda was still chuckling. "You two. Dinner will be ready in a bit so you three can get ready."

"Alright." Martha chuckled. Then she, Cathy and Cindy got up and went towards the back of the trailer. Once there, they were curious to see if they gained any weight since their second helping of their special drink. Cathy got out the scale and hopped on. Earlier today she weighed 308 pounds. Now the scale has her at 320. 

"Well here comes those thirty plus pounds." she said with a giggle.

Cindy got on next. Her weight is now 282; before she was 265. She smiled merrily and skipped off the scale.

Just yesterday, Martha came to the Sullivan's weighing an impressive, yet deceptive, 315 pounds. A day later and she's 331, counting the six she put in the first few hours since deciding to join them. 

"Wow! We're really puttin' it on. But who cares as long as we're having fun. Right?"

"Absolutely." Cathy responded smiling. "Now let's get something to eat. I'm starting to get hungry."

Pleased with their impressive gains, the girls head out to the kitchen. Their noses awaken to the heavenly smell of garlic bread, spaghetti, lasanga and manicotti. Rhonda was taking no chances. After nearly missing lunch due to her daughters' skyrocketing appetites, she made tonight's dinner especially large. She's always made big dinners before but this was a feast fit for a kingdom. 2 big pots of spaghetti, 3 pans of lasanga, a large casserole bowl of manicotti and 2 dozen rolls of garlic bread. Italian food is very thick and heavy, and tonight's dinner will surely stretch everyone's stomachs. 

Cathy, Martha and Cindy sat down while Rhonda was putting food on the table. As she walked back and forth, the girls noticed their not the only ones gaining weight. The sisters noticed their mom is a dress size or two larger than before they left their home two days ago. "I wonder how much mom weighs now? She's definately a bit bigger than when we started out for the family reunion." Cindy said softly.

"Beats me. If I had to guess, I'd say mom's put on about 20 pounds." Cathy whispered.

Unfortunately Rhonda was within earshot of their conversation. 

"More like forty or so." she said as she sat a pile of garlic bread on the table. She told the girls that she used the scale in the back just before Cathy and Martha got back from 7-11. Before the trip Rhonda was 385; now she spiking near 430 pounds.

"But you're not eationg as much as we are." Martha pointed out. They all wondered how Rhonda could put on so much weight in such a short amount of time. Rhonda explained that her already slow metabolism has gotten slower over the years so it doesn't take much for her to gain weight. She also told them that at some point their metabolisms will slow down even more as well and that it could happen anytime from early teen years to early twenties. Rhonda went on to say that for them it may be a lot sooner if it hasn't happened already. 

"My mom told me that exact same thing." Martha noted with a smile. The girls were fine with this. Since they were going to be fat anyway, might as well enjoy the ride. With that discussion out of the way, the feast can begin. Rhonda and the girls piled their plates with spaghetti and coated it in a thick layer of grated cheese. They ate the stringy pasta in huge bites. The spaghetti was disappearing fast. Martha and Cathy didn't realize how hungry they were. 

Even after engulfing all that soda at the 7-11 they were still putting food away with minimum effort. After a few more platefuls which had been eaten quickly, the spaghetti was devoured. The lasanga was their next victim. Rhonda made it with twice the amount of ricotta, mozzarella, parmesan and romano cheeses than normal. She even doubled the meat. They each took a big chunk along with three pices of garlic bread. They alternated between eating the beefy-cheesy lasanga and the butter soaked garlic bread. 

The first pan of lasanga met its unfortunate end at the hands, and mouths, of Cathy, Cindy and Martha. Rhonda decided that she had enough and left the rest for the girls to finish. She hoisted herself up and went to the couch to rest her bloated belly. After Rhonda left, the girls wasted no time digging into the second pan of lasanga. They divided it into three hefty chunks and stuffed it down their throats.

Once the last of the lasanga was finished, it was time for the manicotti. The girls filled their plates and began to eat. The combination of pasta and meat was pushing their bloating tummies out even further. Their near constant eating has clearly increased their stomach capacity as they putting away even more pasta with little effort. Filling their plates a third time, the girl lean back in their chairs and rest the plates on their tightly packed bellies. They continued to fill themselves on the manicotti a bit slower this time. Their bellies groaned in protest at first but soon obliged and relaxed to allow their masters to finish eating. 

Melissa'a clothes were beginning to tighten from Cathy and Martha's expanding guts. Cindy was right with them as a button on Cathy's pink shirt was fighting to hold together as Cindy's belly continued to bloat. After about twenty minutes or so, the manicotti was mangled and joined its pasta brothern in the bowels of Cathy, Martha and Cindy's distended bellies, along with the garlic bread. They sat for a bit rubbing their beautifully bursting bellies with content. However, even after everything they ate they still felt that they could hold just a bit more. They were indeed full, but they didn't feel full. The girls decided to go the distance and make up the last of the weight gain shake.

They pushed themselves out of the chairs and, shuffling around, gathered everything together. While mixing, Cathy suggested that they make a little more this time. Cindy and Martha agreed and added more cream, milk and cream cheese. Once it was finished, Cathy poured it into the three 2-gallon containers and three 1-gallon containers that Cindy got out. After the jugs were filled, there was still some of their mixture left over. They'll finish it off once they gulp down these containers. The girls grabbed the jugs and sat back at the table. 

"Cheers." they said to each other and they begin gulping down their high calorie drink. The heavy liquid pushed their already bloated bellies out even further. Fuller and round they got as they hastily drained the 2-gallon jugs and quickly started pouring the 1-gallon jugs down their gullets. Their bellies rounded out more than before, slowly stretching to accommodate being so wholly packed. The girls' guts lurched outward halfway down their thighs. Their clothes were drawing tighter with Cindy finally popping a button desperately trying to hold on. Its kin-folk will soon follow. 

Moments later, the girls completely consumed the 1-gallon jugs' contents. They sat the empty containers on the table and rubbed their supremely stretched globular guts. They have packed themselves beyond anything they've done before. They were so overly full that they felt as if they were in a haze. The girls sat rubbing and massaging the rock hard spheriod objects attached to them. Looking back and forth between their bloated bellies and the last of their mixture, they decided to might as well finish it. So that's what they did. It was split between them for a half gallon each. They downed the remaining mixture, filling every last available space in their bellies.

Sitting the gallon jugs back on the table, the girls let out a satisfying sigh and rubbed their tightly packed guts. They couldn't believe that all that food ended up inside them. Cathy, Martha, and Cindy sat there basking in the glow of stuffing themselves so tightly full. They started to think about what Rhonda told them about their metabolisms slowing down. If they kept eating the way they are, they'd surely gain weight rather quickly. They smiled with delight at the thought, not that there was anything they could do about it anyway. 

'Fatness and happiness' was their motto. The girls leaned back in their chairs and drifted off to sleep. Heavy food combined with heavy liquid made standing a bit difficult; not to mention getting up to do so. Just two more days until they reach the family reunion. And Cathy and Cindy couldn't wait.

(_Story continued on page two, post 21, of this thread_)


----------



## Coop (Jul 10, 2007)

*fidgasms*

Awesome story!


----------



## spartan1 (Jul 19, 2007)

any more? love the story


----------



## BigLadyLover (Jul 27, 2007)

Coop said:


> *fidgasms*
> 
> Awesome story!




Thanks dude. Glad ya liked it.


______________________________________________
"Fat bottom girls, you make the rockin' world go 'round"


----------



## BigLadyLover (Jul 27, 2007)

Part five is comin' alive!


----------



## BigLadyLover (Jul 27, 2007)

*Part 5*

It was nearly mid-morning when the girls were woken up softly by Rhonda. She told them that they'll be stopping at a motel to get properly freshened up and to let Harvey and Richard rest a bit from driving for so long. Cathy, Martha and Cindy nodded in agreement and got up from the table and left to wash up and put on fresh clothes.

While they were heading towards the back of the trailer, they noticed that their bellies were still blown up from last night's dinner. Not as much but they were still pretty bloated. Once they got to the back, Cindy got out the scale; this time she went on first. She wanted to see out of curiosity. But Martha was a bit skeptical.

"Cindy, you know there's no way we could've gained weight since yesterday. Even if we did, it wouldn't be any more than 5 or 6 pounds."

"I know,.but it doesn't hurt to look," Cindy smiled. She looked down at the scale and was surprised by the number. Cathy and Martha saw Cindy's shocked expression and peeked at the scale themselves. They were just as stunned as Cindy. The scale had her at 302.

"Twenty pounds since yesterday? How is that possible?" asked Cindy.

"Remember what Mom said about our metabolisms slowing down," Cathy said.

"Yeah," Cindy answered, "she said that could happen anytime between now and our early twenties."

"Your mom also said it could happen earlier, like before your teens," Martha said.

"Well I guess that explains a lot," Cathy chuckled. "Alright sis. My turn." 

Cindy got off and her big sister got on. Just before dinner, Cathy's weight was 320 pounds. Now she was 339 pounds. She grinned happily and hopped off the scale.

Martha jumped on the scale. She went up from 331 to 352. Her lower half was taking the brunt of her rapidly increasing poundage. Widening hips and thickening thighs were further enhancing her exaggerated hour-glass figure. 

The Sullivan sisters, on the other hand, were becoming more like pear-shaped apples or a 'papple'. Their hips were spreading wide like Martha, but unlike her their bellies were more prominent. With Cindy's short stature, her papple figure was even more prominent than Cathy's.

They didn't question why they gained nearly 20 pounds in a mere day; they figured the combination of stuffing themselves silly with food and drinking a large amount of their weight gain mixture was the reason. Couple that with their decreasing metabolisms, and that leaves even less room to ask why. Not that it mattered to them in the first place. The girls were enjoying eating like crazy and the fattening results that came with it.

After checking and admiring their increasing mass, the girls started getting ready. Cathy got in the shower first. It was a bit of a tight squeeze, but she managed and got washed as best she could. When she got out, she commented to her sister that their dad's gonna need a bigger trailer. They share a laugh and then Cindy got in the shower, getting out about 15 minutes later. Cathy commented about it being a tight squeeze, but when Martha got in the shower her extra wide hips brushed up against the sides no matter which way she turned. After she got out, she added to Cathy's comment about getting a bigger trailer.

"I think you're right. Your dad is gonna need a bigger trailer," she said with a laugh. 

Afterwards, the girls got dressed with Cathy and Martha donning Melissa's clothes and Cindy wearing Cathy's. As they were dressing, the heavenly aroma of buttermilk pancakes, French toast and waffles pushed their nostrils open and triggered their mouths to water. Their tummies were aroused as well, and growled at them fiercely to be fed. The girls hurried getting their clothes on and headed to the kitchen.

As always they arrive at the table just Rhonda piled it with food. This morning's breakfast was what can be described as a "belly stretcher." It consisted of nothing but thick, heavy food. There were pancakes, French toast, big Belgian waffles, corn muffins, bagels and danishes of all flavors. All that thick food would be difficult for Cathy, Martha and Cindy to finish, but that wouldn't stop them from trying.

Rhonda placed the last plate on the table and sat down. The chubby teens wasted no time digging in, piling big stacks of pancakes on their plates and smothering them in butter and syrup. Rhonda just watched them for a bit and chuckled lightly. She stabbed at a large stack of pancakes and placed it on her plate. She didn't want to miss out on breakfast like she almost did before. 

They all ripped through their breakfast, gulping, chomping, chewing. Slowly the pile of thickening food was diminishing. After her fifth stack of pancakes, Rhonda left the table. She headed over to the CB radio and talked to her husband for a bit.

Meanwhile, Cathy, Cindy and Martha continued to pack it in. They had consumed the last of the pancakes and were now clearing out the French toast and waffles. They ate the thick, doughy breakfast foods at a quick pace, taking them down in huge bites. Their bellies were filling up quickly as they pressed onward, stuffing the egg-dipped bread and thick waffles down their throats. 

The girls' growing bellies willingly stretched out to accept more of the enriching, fattening brunch. It appeared that the girls' capacity had also increased along with their appetite, as they had eaten the French and Belgian treats and were now working on taking out the Danish and their muffin and bagel allies. Their tummies grew bigger and rounder as more doughy goodness went into them.

Their clothes were beginning to yield to the expanding flesh pushing against them. Cindy and Martha's shirts moved up out of the way of their growing guts, while Cathy's buttons tried their damnedest to hang on, but at the rate her belly was bloating up they will lose this fight.

The girls have been eating for a solid hour and a half. Their huge brunch had been wittled down to just a few muffins and bagels; they've conquered the Danish. During that time, they didn't break their pace once; they just ate steadily. After a few more minutes, the last of the muffins and bagels met their demise in the pits of three very stuffed and bloated bellies. 

Martha and Cindy's shirts had slid completely up their bellies, revealing two nice blubbery mid-sections. Three buttons on Cathy's shirt, try as they would, were defeated by her bloated gut when it burst through. Three buttons were spared but just barely, as the thirty-plus pounds made her boobs bigger as well.

While the girls sat there contently rubbing their tightly packed bellies, Rhonda approached the table and told them that it'll be about another hour before they got to the motel, then she headed to the back to get a shower. Cathy, Cindy and Martha continued to rub their spherical stomachs as they thought about what to do for the next hour. 

"Well, we got an hour until we reach the motel. Is anyone else still a little hungry?" Cathy asked.

"I am," Cindy replied.

"Hey, we still have all those snacks we got from 7-11," Martha noted. "We can munch on those until we get there."

"Good thinking, girl," Cathy smiled. They hoisted themselves up from the table and grabbed the bags that were sitting by the fridge. The girls put the bags on the table and plopped back in the chairs. After dumping the treats out, they quickly unwrapped them and began munching away.

They decided to start with devouring the Tastykake snacks first. The chocolate juniors were so light; the crumpets so fluffy. The pies were gooey with filling and the cream-filled cupcakes were delicious. Some of the bakery treats were small enough for them to simply pop into their mouths and eat in one bite. The girls munched on the Tastykakes and some of the candy bars during the hour until they got to the motel.

The hour had passed and the girls had gotten about halfway through their swag when the van pulled into a parking lot. They looked out the window and saw the motel along with a place of special interest right next door: an all-you-can-eat steak house. After seeing that, they knew they were going to be there shortly. They stared longingly at the steakhouse, imagining themselves eating loads of juicy beef and packing themselves fuller than they ever been. As stuffed as they were right then, they wanted to go to the steakhouse.

"Ok. We're here," Rhonda's voice broke the girls' daydream. They look at her as she surveyed the empty Tastykake and candy bar wrappers. 

"You three have really been putting it away, haven't you?" she said.

"Yeah, I guess we have," Cathy said. "It doesn't bother you, does it, Mom?"

"Bother me? Why would it bother me?" Rhonda was rather startled by the question.

"Well, I guess all the times you got up and left after a few servings, we thought there was something wrong," Cindy said.

Rhonda laughed a bit. "You thought because I stopped after a few servings that I had a problem with the three of you eating so much? Honestly, if I had a problem with how much you were eating, would I be making so much delicious food? You girls know that the women in our family have a huge appetite, correct?" 

Cathy and Cindy nodded. 

"And Martha, you mentioned that the women in your family are just like our family, right?" 

Martha nodded her head. 

"Listen, this is who we are. We are a family of large women with large appetites and you are no different. Your appetites have increased a lot over the last couple of days and I've seen how happy you are when you eat. 'Fatness and happiness.' that's our family motto. And as long as you are happy than I'm happy. Besides, I gotta leave some room for the eating contests at the reunion, don't I?" Rhonda said and smiled kindly.

"Hey! You four comin' out or what. I didn't stop at this motel for nothing," called Harvey from outside.

Rhonda and the girls looked towards the door of the trailer to see both Harvey and Richard standing there waiting. "We're coming, hon. Me and the girls were just having a moment," Rhonda said. "Right, girls?"

"Yep!" the girls said, smiling.

Harvey let out a small chuckle. "Alright. I'm gonna go check us in."

He left, headed towards the motel's office. While Harvey was gone, everyone else started to unload the trailer and van. They'll only be staying a few hours, so they only took out what would be needed - a change of clothing and some bathroom supplies. Harvey came back just as everyone was ready. He had managed to get three rooms right next to each other. He and his wife would have one room, Martha and Richard would have one and the last room went to Cathy and Cindy.

After the keys were passed out, the Sullivans and Martha head to their designated rooms. The motel closely resembled a small apartment complex. There were two levels of rooms with a set of stairs connecting them. It was beige with an earth-tone ceramic roof. There was also a swimming pool as well as the steakhouse next door. 

The Sullivan's rooms were on the lower level. Entering their respective rooms, they saw that the same beige and earth-tone coloration also ran through their rooms. The rooms were plain but nice. Each room had two beds neatly made with the sheet tucked under the mattress, a TV, and a small ice box in between the beds. There was also a dining table and chairs situated near the large window along the same wall as the door.

Cathy and Cindy looked over their room. Cindy sat on the bed and bounced up and down on it for a bit; it was soft and comfortable, and it didn't squeak under her weight. Cathy checked out the bathroom. The same color scheme ran in here as well except for the sink and toilet, which were both white. The shower, Cathy noticed, was similar to the one in her room back home. It was a stand-in shower with a sliding door except the shower was fixed into the wall, not on a hose like hers. 

After scanning the bathroom, Cathy came back into the main room to find Cindy fast asleep on the bed. She quietly stepped over towards her sister and looked at her; a big smile was drawn across her face. Cathy knew her sister well and knew she was most likely dreaming about the steakhouse next door. Cathy then took off her shoes and laid down as well. She couldn't wait to go to that steakhouse.

Rhonda was checking out their room while Harvey laid on the bed and clicked on the TV. "This is really nice, sweetie," she said.

"Sure is," Harvey replied.

Rhonda went over to the bed and sat down after she finished looking at the bathroom. She looked at her husband tentatively. "You know, Harv. We're in a motel room. No children. Just you and me and plenty of time," she said coyly. 

Harvey looked at his wife. Her green eyes were cat-like with big round pupils. He could see the lustful gleam in them. Tossing the remote behind him onto the bed, Harvey slowly went over to his wife and kissed her deeply. She laid back on the bed and he climbed on top of her soft body. While Harvey and Rhonda were locked in passion, a similar fornication was about to take place next door in Richard and Martha's room.

Finally alone, Martha had her chance to show Richard how she made the two lovestruck clerks at the 7-11 feel when she and Cathy drank all that soda, only now she would do it better. Richard kissed her around her neck, making her eyes roll back. While kissing her soft neck, he reached one hand behind her head while the other went to work unbuttoning her shirt. One by one the buttons popped open as her large honeydew-sized breasts forced them out of the way. 

Richard slid her shirt off, slowly dragging his fingers down Martha's shoulders, which sent shivers up her spine. Martha threw her arms around Richard and kissed him deeply. Their tongues danced in each other's mouths like snakes. Richard slid one arm behind Martha's back and, with a flick of his wrist, undid her bra. They break away for moment while Martha removed her slingshot of a bra, letting her big, fluffy sweater puppies run free. 

Released from their confinement, Richard got a first good look at the size of Martha's boobs; his eyes locked on them like radar. Sometimes women with a large chest have blue veins running through them or stretch marks from their weight, but Martha didn't have either one of those blemishes. Her abundant chest orbs were completely clear. They were young and fresh and cottony soft. Richard reach out and lifted each breast, his hands barely covering half of them. He rubbed and rolled them through his fingers, squeezed and lifted them up and let them flop back down just the see her boobs bounce and ripple. This was making Martha extremely hot. It was obvious she loved having her tits played with as she let a moan.

Richard saw her expression and took action to keep the sensation going. He cupped a handful of boob and latched onto a large nipple. Martha's eyes shot open, revealing large dilated pupils as a wave of tingles washed over her. She placed her hands on his head and held him while he sucked in as much of her pendulous breast as he could.

Richard then kissed his way to her cleavage. He licked up and down the crevasse between the big squishy orbs that were on either side of his head. Martha moaned as she squashed her breasts around Richard's head. All that could be seen was his hair. After a few minutes, Richard pulled out for air. He removed his shirt, revealing his muscular chest. Martha slowly ran her fingers over his chest, drinking in the feeling of his body and growing increasingly horny. 

She had been with a couple of guys before and they were well toned, but there was something about Richard's body that was driving her nuts. She didn't know what it was and, right now, she didn't care. She gently pushed Richard down onto the bed. Once he was on his back, Martha undid his pants and took out his schlong. She wasted no time wrapping her lips around his throbbing member and taking it all in. Richard watched her head slowly bob up and down as her tongue glided up to his shaft and her nose return to his crotch.

While she worked him like a baby sucking a pacifier, Martha handed up a bundle of her long auburn hair. Richard grabbed her hair; he had an idea of what this could mean. He tugged on her hair which made Martha moan with delight. His big, beautiful lover continued to work him into a frenzy. Richard felt his loins tighten as he body tensed up, preparing for the impending orgasm. He tugged Martha's hair a bit harder, getting a lustful yipe out of her. Martha sucked harder and quickened her pace. Having her hair pulled was causing her own body to tense up from her own growing climax.

Next door, Harvey and Rhonda were intertwined in passion. Rhonda was on top of her husband, rocking her abundant hips on his crotch. Harvey tweaked his wife's nipples and even gave them a little tug. He loved to feel Rhonda's soft body practically swallow him up. Feeling her weight bear down on him drove Harvey nuts. Though Rhonda was situated mainly on his waist, her belly protruded halfway up her husband's chest. Harvey rubbed and squeezed her belly, kneading her blubbery flesh like dough. Rhonda loved it when her belly was rubbed; her breathing became heavier as her body tingled with sexual lust. She gyrated her hips as her orgasm built up deep from within.

Richard was enjoying every second of the deep-throated BJ session Martha was giving him. He had drawn her hair taut as he got closer to climaxing. During their session, he did his best to hold back his load, but it was getting harder and harder with Martha's incredible sucking. She latched onto Richard with a vice-like grip and kept that hold the entire time. Martha could feel Richard's dick twitch in her mouth. She had a feeling he was trying to hold back so she decided to make his effort extremely difficult. 

Martha moved her head up just enough to get her squishy pontoons up and wrap then around his dick leaving only the head exposed, which she kept firmly in her mouth. A blow-job titty fuck combo. No man could resist this, and Richard was no different. Martha squeezed and mashed her pendulous bosoms around his schlong while continuing to suck him off like a Hoover vacuum set on high. 

Richard grunted like caveman as he tried his damnedest to keep himself from cumming. This was the B.J.T.F. combo and he wanted to keep it going as long as he could. but even he couldn't withstand the Blow-Job-Titty-Fondle combo. No man could, especially with tits as large as Martha's wrapped around them. He felt his loins tighten even more. His balls screamed to be released as sperm swelled up inside them. Martha mashed her boobs harder and sucked his peckerhead tighter.

That was it; he couldn't hold it anymore. With a grizzly bear-like grunt and a thrust of hips, Richard blasted his load in Martha's mouth. The ejaculation was intense; her cheeks puffed out a bit from it, but Martha hungrily swallowed it all down, sucking his nuts dry. Richard laid on the bed breathing heavily. Never had he came like that before; he'd never even experienced the B.J.T.F. combo, but he was more than happy that he did. Of course it was now time to repay the favor.

Realizing he still had ahold of Martha's hair, he gave it a little tug. Martha responded with a pleasurable moan. She followed her hair up as Richard lightly pulled on it.

Richard rolled her onto her back and planted his face in one of Martha's massive boobs and sucked on her nipple while he squeezed the other one. He released her hair and grabbed hold of the boob he was sucking on. Martha moaned loudly as Richard mashed her tits in his hands. The look of pleasurable lust filled her eyes as her breasts were squeezed and squished. 

Richard clutched Martha's tits in his hands. They were so soft and fluffy. It was like squeezing two huge bags of marshmallows. He played with her tits a bit longer before kissing his way down her big soft body, starting at her cleavage. Richard pressed his face deep into her belly before continuing down to her crotch, slowly dragging his tongue along the way. Having her body kissed, especially her belly, was just as desirable as having her hair pulled or her boobs played with. 

But when he got down to her crotch, Martha moaned loudly and arced her back as the thrilling rush of sexual lust prepared to send her into overdrive. Richard lashed his tongue around, licking every inch of her pussy. Martha moans were growing louder and longer as her lover worked his magic. She wrapped her plump legs over his shoulders, pressing his face into her honeypot harder. Richard slid his hands under Martha, grabbing hands full of ass while his tongue wiggled in her pussy, sending wave after wave of orgasmic adrenaline through her body. This made Martha moan louder, almost hollering.

Though there was plenty of enjoyment going on in the two rooms, there was one person who didn't really want to hear it. Cathy held a pillow over her ears trying to stifle the sounds of sexual moaning and groaning. Especially Martha, who seems to be the loudest. Another loud yipe of hers made Cathy get up and go over to the wall. She banged on it twice.

"Hey, could you knock it off in there! Jeez! It's the middle of the afternoon after all!"

She turned and walked back to her bed. "Just because I'm not getting laid doesn't mean you get to remind me. That and you're making me horny." 

She flopped back on the bed and looked over at Cindy who was still sleeping peacefully. 

"And how can you sleep through all this!" Cathy snapped loudly. Her only response was a loud snore from Cindy. She sighed and laid down on the bed, burying her head under the pillow.

Cathy's plea for quietness was unheard as Martha was getting ever closer to orgasm. She kept Richard's head clasped between her thick thighs as he slithered his tongue in, out and around her pussy. Every time Richard hit the right spot, Martha gripped the bed sheets tightly and arched her back. She panted heavily, reaching new heights of ecstasy. She could feel the sexual tension building; she was sweating and panting heavy. Her body tensed up tight, every muscle contracted and locked, prepared for the explosive orgasm brewing deep inside.

Richard deliberately worked her slowly, taking his time to give his girl the best orgasm. Martha felt ready to explode. Like Richard, she had been holding herself back as well to heighten the experience, but her boy's magic tongue was putting her under its spell. She tried to contain herself as best as she could but her resistance was failing. Martha felt Richard's tongue thrust inside her again. This was it. Arching her back high off the bed, she howled out as a powerful orgasm ripped through her body. It came in waves and her body reacted in kind with small jolts.

Once it was over, Martha went limp and basked in the glow of her intense climax, half panting and half moaning. She was left feeling a little dizzy, but it was worth every sensual second.

Richard pulled himself from under Martha's legs. He wiggled his jaw a bit from licking her pussy for so long and then laid beside her. They cuddled together and finally decide to get some rest. They had a few hours before they hit the road again.

Next door Rhonda and Harvey relaxed together after their sexual bliss. Harvey had his arm wrapped around his wife's flabby waist while laying behind her. 

While the couples, spent from their incredible love making, took a breather, there was one person who was almost too late to join them until the last second. Sitting on the floor behind a closed bathroom door, Cathy was slumped against a wall breathing heavily after satisfying her own self. The moans and cries of ecstasy were too much for her to resist. She sat trying to catch her breath after letting loose an intense orgasm which she had to stifle so she wouldn't wake Cindy, who was still snoring peacefully.

_"Drat you guys. I don't know whether to kill y'all or thank y'all. Oh, but that felt so amazingly good,"_ Cathy thought. _"On top of that, you made me hungry too."_

(continued in post 26 of this thread)


----------



## spartan1 (Sep 8, 2007)

how long till part 6?


----------



## BigLadyLover (Sep 9, 2007)

spartan1 said:


> how long till part 6?



It's gonna take some time. I had a bit of trouble with my computer and got behind. I'll do the best I can to get the sixth part up by the end of the month. Thanks for reading.


----------



## _broshe_ (Sep 28, 2007)

this story is awesome

can not wait for more


----------



## BigLadyLover (Sep 30, 2007)

I got in a bit of a fix but I'm happy to bring ya part number six!
Enjoy!


----------



## BigLadyLover (Sep 30, 2007)

*Part 6*

It was about 10 at night when the girls woke up. Cindy was first to arise. She looked over at Cathy's bed and saw that she was not in it. Just as she got up to look for her, Cathy came out of the bathroom. Her hair was askew and she apparently had been sweating, and it looked like she had just woken up. Cindy asked her sister if she slept in the bathroom but Cathy dismissed the question saying she was going to the bathroom and accidently dozed off on the toilet. She mustered up a laugh to try and hide the truth. 

"Getting myself off in a motel bathroom is the last thing she needs to know." she thought.

"Oh, ok." Cindy said. She looks over at the window and sees that it is dark outside. "Boy, we really slept the day away. Is anybody else awake?"

"I dunno." Cathy answered. Then she thought_, "Good. She bought it."_

Cindy gets up off the bed and goes over to her suitcase. 

"Man, I'm starvin'. How about we hit that steakhouse before we go?" she said as she sifted through her clothes for something to wear.

"Yeah, that sounds good." Cathy said with a smile. Her stomach growled in agreement. Then she went into her suitcase and searched for something to wear as well. They both wanted to put on clothes that was loose fitting so they won't feel confined while they ate. After searching for a bit, they settled on donning a couple of sundresses. They slipped out of their nightgowns and into the dresses. 

Both dresses had near identical floral patterns except Cindy's was pink and Cathy's was periwinkle and were cut low to show off their cleavege. The light garment flowed over the girls nicely and were loose enough so they'll have room for their bellies to grow as they pack in all that meat. Just as the sisters had finished getting ready, someone knocked on their door. Cindy went to the door and looked through eye hole. She saw a pair of honeydew melon-sized tits with a plump body attached to them. 

"Hey it's Martha." She opened and before any one of them could say anything, they all looked at each other surprised. Turns out by a freaky coincidence Martha had on a floral-pattern sundress as well but in purple. Also she had a lot more bountiful cleavege to show, not that there were too many garments to hide the two midgets on her chest. They looked around at each other for a couple more moments and then they burst out laughing. Cathy and Cindy found it both funny and amazing that Martha had the same idea to wear a sundress and vice versa.

"Looks like we're triplets." Martha laughed.

"Just call us the new 'Dixie Chicks'." said Cindy giggling.

"Or in our case, the 'Fatty Chicks'." Cathy added.

Martha and Cindy laughed. 

"C'mon girls. The steakhouse awaits." Martha said with zeal.

They make their way over to the steakhouse that was next door to the motel. Along the way Cathy asked if her parents and brother were coming. Martha told her and Cindy that their parents and brother were gonig to rest a bit longer until they were ready to go back on the road. Richard was going to be driving the rest of the way to their Uncle Herbert's so he wanted to get as much rest as possible.

"That's not the only reason he needs to rest." Cindy smiled with coy.

"What do you mean by that?" asked Martha.

"Well let's just say you two aren't exactly quiet. At first I thought you guys were watching a porn flick until I heard you, Ms. Wild Thing."

Martha's face glowed red from both embarassment and shock. She couldn't believe that Cindy and Cathy heard her and Richard's sexual escapade She didn't think she was being loud but apparently she was for Cindy to say anything. "You...heard us?"

"Yeah. Kinda hard not to. I could barely get any sleep in." Cindy said.

Cathy couldn't believe her ears. "What the hell are you talking about?! You slept through the whole thing!"

"I wouldn't talk, Cat. You were no better." Cindy said, waving the 'naughty' finger. 

"I heard you in the bathroom, you naughty girl." She grinned at her sister coyly.

Cathy was stunned. She couldn't believe Cindy found her out. There was nothing either she or Martha could say to save themselves. Just as they were sharing a moment of embarassment, Cindy comes up between them and lays an arm across their shoulders. 

"Listen, it's not that bad. You were just having a little fun. And I promise I won't say anything to anybody. All you have to do is pay for my dinner." A big grin slid across her face.

"What?!" Cathy and Martha exclaimed.

"Relax. We can all benefit." Cindy slid her way past them and turned towards them.

"Oh yeah. How do we benefit if we're paying for your dinner?" Cathy said mockingly turning up her nose. Then she gets a nudge from Martha. She looks over at her big boobed friend who was staring up at something in wonderment. 

"What're you--" Cathy was cut off when Martha pointed towards when caught her eyes. She looked up at a neon sign that read 'all you can eat'. The restaurant's name, 'Lucy's Steakhouse', was right above it. Cathy's eyes grew wide as she stared longly at the sign.

"See. I told you we can all benefit." Cindy said with a smile.

"An all you can eat steakhouse." Martha uttered. She looked like she just had her wish granted. Then she smiled brightly, "Why are we still standing here? Let's get in there and chow down." 

She grabbed Cathy by her hand and dragged her inside and Cindy followed. Once the girls entered the restaurant, their noses and taste buds were vigerously woken up by the scent of grilling beef. 

Lucy's Steakhouse was done up in a western theme. The walls and floor were hard wood; they were left unpolished to give a more rugid look and feel. Wooden posts held up a couple various places of the building's structure. Each one was decorated with some kind of western themed motif, from bull horns to horse saddles to ten-gallon hats. The redwood tables and chairs completed the decour. Though there were many occupants to the table, there was one particular table that was vacant. It was slightly larger than the other tables and it sat in the middle of the steakhouse. 

But it wasn't the hard wood floors and walls or the redwood furniture that attracted the girls' attention. It was the heavenly smell of barbequed and hickory smoked beef. They took in the scent in deep breaths and licked their lips as if they were tasting it. The girls loved their meat, especially Martha. She looked like a hungry dog begging for scraps, practically panting with a dangling tongue. Her stomach roared at her to fill it with big juicy pieces of meat, and so were Cathy and Cindy's stomachs.

"Hi. Welcome to Lucy's Steakhouse." Cathy, Cindy and Martha were broken out of their trance by a bright voice. They turned and laid their eyes upon a plump waitress dressed in a tight cowgirl outfit complete with Daisy dukes, a shirt that tied at the bottom and boots; she even had blonde hair and blues eyes. She clearly wasn't a big as their 300 pound selves but still chubby enough to attract a fat-loving guy. If a guess had to be made, she probably weighed a little over 200. The waitress was no taller than Cathy. 

"My name's Sally and I'll be your waitress." she smiled brightly. Sally grabbed three menus and lead the girls to their table. Once they sat down, they couldn't help but wonder why that table sat in the middle of the restaurant with no one sitting at it. 

"Can I start you girls off with a drink?" Sally asked. The girls ordered their drinks. Martha had a Coke. Cathy had ginger ale. Cindy had root beer. 

"If there is anything else you need, just let me know." said Sally.

"Uh, yeah. Sally, what's with the table in the middle of the floor?" Cathy asked.

"That table's special." Sally answered.

"What's so special about it?" asked Cindy.

"That table's for any one who challenges the Ol' 96." Sally smiled.

"Ol' 96? What's that?" Martha asked.

"It's our biggest, thickest steak. Anyone who manages to finish it will get a free meal for them and their family."

Cathy, Cindy and Martha thought about it for a bit. Eating nearly six pounds of beef not only intriged them but a free meal on top of that really sweetened the pot. It shouldn't prove to be a task for them considering they can eat more than that with ease. They give each other a knowing look and smile mischieviously. 

"Sally, we would like to challenge Ol' 96." Cathy piped up.

"We?" Sally was puzzled. "You mean all three of you?"

"Yep. All three of us." said Cindy.

The plump waitress was a bit surprised. This is the first time more than one person has challenged to eat Ol' 96. But soon her interest took over as she wanted to see if these girls can really eat six pounds of beef. 

_"Shouldn't be hard for them. These girls are bigger than I am and half the size of Lucy."_ Sally thought. 

"Alright, you girls ready to take down Ol' 96?" she said to them.

Cathy, Cindy, and Martha responded with a nod.

"Then follow me to your table." Sally beckoned with her finger and a sly grin. She lead the chubby trio to the big table in the middle of the restaurant. A few people looked up at them as they walked by. They gave them a look that they knew what was happening. Some smiled and nodded; others just simply smiled. But they were all appreciative responses.

Once the girls sat down, Sally removed a large triangle from her waist and rang it loudly, getting everyone's attention. 

"I would like to announce that Lucy's Steakhouse has a challenger-- scratch that, challengers for Ol' 96!" The customers applauded as they looked at the three girls who met the challenge of eating 96 ounces of beef. 

"As some you know or may not know, the only other person to beat Ol' 96 was Lucy herself. And now the three young ladies have stepped up and together, they will attempt to do what others have come close to doing. They're gonna try to eat our biggest, juiciest steak--Ol' 96." Lucy's Steakhouse once again erupted with cheers and applause. It wasn't only for Cathy, Cindy and Martha but also for the two waiters carrying out three plates. The waiters, dressed in western attire, sat each plate in front of each girl. 

The girls' eyes widened as they gazed upon the biggest slab of beef they had ever seen. The heavenly scent of BBQ sauce, onions and beef all grilled to perfection licked the insides of their nostrols and awakened their taste buds. Their mouths began to water. The huge steak was enticing. The girls were so entranced by the sight of their meal that they failed to notice that the waiters had placed a fork and a knife next to each of their plates.

"Ok girls. You can begin whenever you're rea--huh?" Sally looked at the girls to find that they had already started devouring the steaks.

The restaurant patrons watched with interest and antisipation as the three chunky teens have already scarfed down nearly one-third of the Ol' 96 steaks. The steaks were so tender and juicy. They were grilled to a perfect medium well texture. Each of the girls have had grilled steaks before but none compared to these. The delicious blend of Hickory smoke and BBQ sauce was so devine. They had to have more once they finish this batch.

The onlookers eyes were fixed on the three challengers. Ol' 96 was a big steak but it was quickly being whittled down with ease. Two-thirds of the beefy slab had gone into the girls growing bellies. Their dresses were starting to become a little snug from their bellies expanding to make room for the meaty meal. After a few more moments and a few more mouthfuls, the steakhouse sprang to life once more with applause and cheers.

"They did it." Sally, along with everyone else, watched the entire time. Cathy, Martha and Cindy had eaten all 6 pounds of beef each. 

"And in record time too."

"Mmm, that was good. Got any more?" Martha said.

"More?" Sally blinked.

"What, you think this is it. We can eat way more that this." Cathy said.

"Yeah, so bring out those steaks!" Cindy chirped happily.

Sally was a bit beside herself for a moment. Could they possibly eat twelve pounds of beef? She saw that they seemed really sure of themselves. In fact it looked like they were practically begging for more of Ol' 96. The plump waitress collected herself together. She gave the triangle another loud clangy ring. 

"Folks, you're not going to believe this. Hell, I hardly believe it myself. But these three girls want more of Ol' 96!"

Mixed feelings flowed through the onlookers amidst the cheers. Some people couldn't believe that someone would be capable of eating twelve pounds of beef in one sitting. And especially not three teen girls. Others wanted to see if they were really going to do it and if they can do it. Their reasons were either out of interest or just plain curiousity.

"They're gonna challenge Ol' 96 again?"

"There's no way anyone can eat that much beef. I don't care how big they are."

"I don't know. They took those steaks with no problem. They just might."

"I don't care either way. I just wanna see 'em eat."

Three more big steaks were brought out while the crowd murmured amongst each other. Regardless of whatever the reason, interest or curiousity, one thing was certain. Their eyes were going to be fixed on the three fat girls at the table.

"Can you girls really eat those steaks again?" Sally was a little doubtful about her three customers eating 6 more pounds of beef. But at the same time she had a feeling that this would prove to be done a little effort as well.

"Just get the crowd goin'. We handle the rest." Martha smiled and winked.

"Alright." Sally said, feeling reassured. She addressed the other diners. "Okay are you ready for round two!" she said aloud. The patrons roared their approvement. 

"Alright, ladies. Begin." Just like before, Cathy, Cindy and Martha had already dug into the slabs of beef before Sally finished speaking.

The girls bore through the steaks, cutting off large chunks and devouring them quickly. Their growing bellies pushed against their dresses, stretching the fabric. The girls were making short work of their second 6-pound helping. Cut. Chew. Swallow. Repeat. They kept this steady pace up as the steaks disappeared from the plates and into their bloating bellies.

Sally stared at them tentively. Her interest in seeing them actually finish the large steaks again was growing right along with the three chubby teens sitting before her. She was looking them over but mostly kept her eyes fixated on their bellies which were expanding right before her eyes. 

"How nice it must be to eat like that without a care in the world." she wondered. Sally couldn't see any type of inhabitions. Where most girls her age would be concerned about their weight and appearance, here were three teen girls, just like her, happy and enjoying themselves. She felt their confidence and pride when they first walked into the steakhouse. 

_"That same confidence and pride still shines through even now as they eat a large amount of food with people watching. If I didn't know any better, they seem to be rather enjoying the attention."_

Watching the girls eat, Sally began tentively rubbing her own belly. An unfamiliar thought entered her mind. She wondered what it would be like to join them.

Sally came out of her daydream to notice that her 3 fattening customers only had a few more bites left. Looking around she also took notice that nearly everyone in the restaurant had stopped eating to watch the specticle taking place at the center table. The spectators chanted for them to finish. After several more bites, there was just one slice of steak left on each of their plates.

Cathy, Cindy, and Martha looked at each other and them looked around at everyone in the restaurant. All these people were watching them eat and enjoy it. They cheer and chanted for them to finish the remaining steak. They felt like celebrities. So many unknown faces cheering just for them. After basking in the crowd's energy, the girls jabbed the remaining pieces of beef with their forks. They raise the hunks of meat in the air which made their fans cheer louder. After giving each other a nod, they shoved the strips into their mouths.

The walls of Lucy's Steakhouse shook from applauding and cheering of its patrons. Everyone was both amazed and impressed to see three fat teen girls successfully eat twelve pounds of steak. Cathy, Cindy, and Martha bellies were stretched out, pulling their dresses tight around them. 

"Ah, now that was delicious." Cindy smiled, patting her belly. Her sister and Martha responded in kind.

"Wow. I can't believe you really did it." Sally said. "I had never seen someone eat so much. Besides Lucy of course."

"To open an all you can eat steakhouse. She must be a big eater." Cathy stated.

Sally smiles and giggles. "Yeah, she is. How else would she be able to beat Ol' 96 twice."

"Twice? But we thought you said she only did it once." Martha said. She, Cathy, and Cindy were a bit startled. To them and everyone else in the steakhouse, Lucy had only beaten Ol' 96 only once.

Sally leaned in close. "Listen, you are the only one's who are going to know this. Truth is Lucy beat Ol' 96 twice. She did it twice one year and then again a year later. And since no one's hardly heard of anyone eating twelve pounds, she decided it would be more believable if everyone who comes to her steakhouse thought that she beat Ol' 96 once. Ever since then a lot of people have been trying to match Lucy and beat Ol' 96. You three are the only ones to actually match Lucy and do it twice in a row. But let's just keep it between us and have everyone think that you beat Lucy. Ok?"

"Alright." Martha said.

"Yeah. Besides I think it'll be a while before anyone comes along that can eat twelve pounds of beef in one shot." Cathy smiled.

"Ha Ha. You're probably right." said Sally. "Hey, you guys wanna try something?"

Cathy, Cindy, and Martha looked at each other for a bit. Even though they weren't really hungry from beating Ol' 96 twice, their bellies weren't full. They can still eat. "Sure. What is it?" Cindy asked.

"It's called 'The Rack'. It's our largest cut of ribs; big enough for three people. And since each of you girls can eat like three people," 

The girls chuckle sheepishly at Sally's observant notion knowing that it's true. "I had a feeling you would like to try it. Not that I need to ask but whaddya say?" Sally said.

"Sounds interesting. You girls up for it?" Martha addressed to Cathy and Cindy. The sisters nod happily. 

"Alright, Sally. It's unanimous. Bring us the Rack." Martha grinned at the plump waitress.


----------



## BigLadyLover (Sep 30, 2007)

"You got it." Sally grinned back. She then trots over to one of the waiters and whispers to him. He gives her a nod and heads to the kitchen. Sally heads back over to the big table and tells the girls that their ribs will be out shortly. While they waited, she makes an announcement to the crowd. A loud clang from her triangle gets their attention. 

"Can I have everyone's attention? As some of you know, here at Lucy's Steakhouse we're always trying out new things. And tonight we wanna try one of those new things. Now you've just seen these three girls put away twelve pounds of beef each. But they're not done yet. They've all agreed to try out our latest challenge." 

Sally pauses for a moment to let the other diners in the steakhouse absorb the notion of a new challenge. 

"Tonight's new challenge is a first for Lucy's. It is called 'The Rack'." Just as she finished speaking, the same western clad waiters bring out three trays. On them were the largest rack of ribs anyone has ever seen.

The girls eyes widened as the trays were placed before them. The scent of Hickory smoke and spicy barbeque sauce was intoxicating. Their tongues twitched with antisipation; their mouths watered with the same. The ribs glistened in the light, further emphasizing their delicious texture. Martha, Cindy, and Cathy had already forgotten about the steaks already residing in their bellies as their eyes devoured the beefy treats in front of them.

Unlike the girls, the other diners were a bit skeptish about them being able to eat any more food.

"No way they're eating more."

"Looks like they're going for it."

"Nah uh, they're not gonna eat all that. No one can eat that much."

"Well there is that Asian kid..."

"They're eating more! Sweet!"

Sally took a couple more moments to listen to the crowd's mixed comments. Half were out of disbelief and half were out of curiousity. But nevertheless, they wouldl watch. 

"Alright, her--" The diners roaring cheers cut Sally off. She looks back at the table and sees that Cathy, Cindy and Martha have already stripped the meat off of several pieces of 'The Rack' and laid the bones to the side. 

"Boy, they really don't waste time, do they?" Sally said to herself.

Cindy, Cathy, and Martha mauled through the ribs, quickly stripping the bones clean and hastily tearing off another piece. Barbeque sauce and beef juice smeared their faces and hands. The crowd watched in awe. Most of the doubters' misgiving's were replaced with an eagerness and fascination to see them eat and finish. They cheered for them to pack it in and fill their bellies with pounds of juicy beef. The girls were more than eager to please as they continued to naw on the ribs.

Sally had went over to the front desk and called someone for them to come down. After hanging up, she returned to the center table and watched her three hungry customers greedily devour 'The Rack'. She watched them plow through the ribs. Each bone was stripped completely clean of any meat. The only evidence that anything was once on them was the cooked BBQ sauce at the tip. 

While she watched, Sally was once again overcome with the same feeling she had before. Her eyes gazed upon them while they ate. Here were a trio of fat teen girls chomping away on pounds of meat and Sally was enjoying the show. For some odd reason it was actually starting to interest her. She found herself not being able to take her eyes off of them. She absent-mindedly started to rub her pudgy belly as she pictured her own self eating all that juicy beef.

While the other diners and Sally watched the girls feast, another person slipped into the dinning area to catch a glimpse of the eating challenge. She was a matronly woman in her thirties. She had wavy auburn hair that reached the second roll of back fat, green eyes framed by stylish glasses that sat nicely on chipmunk cheeks and fair peach colored skin. The woman wore a black polka dotted dressed that hugged her abundant curves. She was big boobed and bottom heavy like Martha but in much larger proportions. Her pendulous belly gave her a 'papple' shape. She was neither pear or apple but a combination of the two, also like Martha. If a guess was made the woman's weight could be calculated at around or maybe even above 600 pounds. Her eyes were drawn over towards the three fat young ladies eating large racks of ribs.

The woman watched them, scanning them up and down. She looked at their blubbery thighs and calves, their puffy arms and chubby faces. However it was their bellies that caught her attention the most. Big, round and bulging with meat. She noticed that they were down to the last third of 'The Rack'. No one had noticed the woman yet, as they were too wrapped up in the girls' eating. Not even as she shuffled herself closer towards the table, stopping next to Sally. She took a glimpse at Sally's face. Her eyes were more focused on the three girls than anyone else. The plump waitress was truly captivated by the specticle. The woman smiled. 

"Why don't go join them?" she said.

Sally snapped out of her trance. She looks to her right and sees the large polka dotted woman. "Oh, you made it. How long have you been standing here?"

"Oh long enough to watch you practically drool over those girls." the woman said and chuckled lightly. "You know you could've joined those girls. All you had to do was ask them."

Sally suddenly felt a little sheepish. "Oh no, I couldn't. Besides there's no way I could eat as much as they did." 

Her face turned slightly red.

"Really? How much did they eat?"

"Well, they all beat Ol' 96 twice. And now, as you can see, they're taking on 'The Rack'. These girls can eat. They were given those ribs just twenty minutes ago and they're nearly finished." Sally said, looking back at the table.

"Now that's some eatin'." said the woman. She stares back at the girls. Her eyes shown a familiar gaze, as if something about the three teen girls reminded her of someone.

The crowd whooped and hollered as Cathy, Martha and Cindy neared the end of their huge meal. They sat back in the chairs with their legs apart. Their bloated bellies stretched out before them pulling their dresses tighter. They were turned sideways so they still reach the ribs while they sat back. Only a small portion remained. Once again they raise the pieces high for everyone to see. The restaurant shook with cheers. 

Then the girls finish the last of their meaty meal and tossed the bones on the table. Everyone applauded and praised their effort. They didn't expect a trio of chubby teens the eat so much beef. But the bones that littered table was clear. The once bountiful 'Rack' was now a pile of bones and gristle. After their huge meaty meal, the girls were absolutely glutted. They were packed with more meat than a berlap sack. And they loved it.

"You girls are amazing." Sally said as she approached the table.

"Thanks." Cathy said.

"Yeah. The food was great. You guys can cook a mean steak and rack of ribs." Martha complimented, rubbing her stuffed belly.

Sally smiled kindly. "Glad you girls enjoyed it. Will there be anything else?"

"No. I think we're done." said Cathy. Her sister and Martha nodded in agreement. "Besides, we have to get going."

"Alright." Sally said. She was almost didn't want them to go. "Hey, there's someone who wants to meet you, if you got a minute."

"Sure." Cindy said. Then with some effort, and Sally's help, Cathy, Cindy and Martha got up from the table. Their bloated bellies dropped from the weight of all the beef they had eaten. They waved to their adoring admirers as they shuffled of towards the entrance.

When they got to the entrance, the same matronly woman who observed their eating was standing there. She smiles at them pleasantly. 

"You girls did a fine job. You can really put it away." she said. "I had never seen three young ladies enjoy their food so much."

"Well you make really good food." Cindy said.

The woman chuckles. "Thanks. I try. So what are your names so everyone will know about the three sisters who beat Ol' 96 twice and 'The Rack."

Sisters? Little did the woman know only two of them were sisters. The girls wondered why she would think that they were all sisters. Then they remembered their dresses. Their garments were different in color but similar in design. And since joining the Sullivan's, Martha has become like a sister to Cathy and Cindy. They decide to go along with the idea of all of them being sisters.

"I'm Cathy and these are my sisters Cindy and Martha." Cathy said. Martha and Cindy smiled and greet the woman.

"Such pretty names." the woman said. Her voice was very charming.

"Thank you." Cindy said. "Now that you know us. How about you tell us who you are?"

Sally walks over and stands next to the woman. "Cathy. Cindy. Martha. Let me introduce you to Lucy."

"So you're Lucy." Martha said. She, Cathy and Cindy were pleased to meet the owner of the steakhouse and the only other person to beat Ol' 96 twice. "We heard so much about you from Sally."

Lucy chuckled lightly. 

"Well I guess I don't any further introduction." She chuckled again.

"It's like she knew everything about you." Cindy said.

Sally laughs. "Well it wasn't difficult. Lucy is my aunt after all."

"Well that explains it." said Cathy. 

All of them shared a laugh. 

"I would love stand here and chat a bit more but I still have a restaurant to run. It was nice meeting you girls." Lucy said. After shaking each of the girls' hands, Lucy went to her office.

Cathy told Sally that they had to leave as well and that they'll stop back in on their way back from the family reunion. 

"Can't wait to see you again." Sally said. She waved bye as the girls walked out. Once they've gone, Sally looked towards the large table where her three customers had just beaten two challenges. She stares at it, thinking about possibly challenging Ol' 96 herself.

Unknown to Sally, her aunt Lucy poked her head out the door of her office. She looks at her niece who is in deep thought. 

"Go on Sally. You've earned it." she said to herself, staring at her niece tenderly.

Almost as if she had heard her aunt, Sally makes her choice and heads over to the challenge table.

"There you are. We've been waiting for you three." Rhonda called out once she spotted her daughters and Martha walking across the parking lot. Richard and Harvey have already loaded everything into the van and trailer. Rhonda asked them how was the steakhouse. They all told her that it was great and suggested that they stop back on their way home from Uncle Herbert's. 

"Well it sounds like you girls had a good time and plenty to eat." Rhonda said with a light laugh.

"C'mon. Let's get going." Harvey called to them.

Rhonda and the girls head into the trailer and Harvey and Richard got in the van with Richard driving this time. The van was started up and the Sullivans continued their journey to Herbert's house in Montana.

Cathy, Cindy and Martha told Rhonda about Sally, Lucy and their eventful evening. Once their story was finished, they decided to head off to bed. The tolls of eating so much beef was making them sleepy. After a quick wash off and change of clothes, Cathy, Cindy and Martha fell asleep dreaming of meaty thoughts.

(Continued in post 30 of this thread)


----------



## BigLadyLover (Sep 30, 2007)

I had to divide my sixth part into two because the whole thing together was to long to post. Funny thing is, I only over the 30,000 character limit by 314 extra letters and spaces. 

Couldn't even cut me a break for crying out loud. Oh well. 

Hope you enjoyed the latest installment. I'll try to have part seven up some time in October. Thanks for your patience.


----------



## BigLadyLover (Nov 15, 2007)

Sorry it took so long but I had to make this good. Thanks for being patient.
Now on with the reunion.


----------



## BigLadyLover (Nov 15, 2007)

*Part 7*

The next morning the girls were woken softly by Rhonda. She told them that they were about an hour away from Uncle Herbert's house. They got up out of their beds and examined themselves. Their bellies were still a bit bloated from their romp at the steakhouse. They smiled happily at their ever growing forms and then took turns in the shower. As they were getting dressed, they noticed that their clothes were a bit more snug than before. They decided to check out their weights.

Cathy hopped on the scale. Her new weight is 354. She merrily bounced off the scale, smiling big.

Cindy was next. Yesterday she was 305. Now her chubby body has grown a bit making her 322. A childish giggle showed her joy.

Martha was 352. She now clocks in at 369. 

"Must've been something we ate." she said patting her belly which was finally starting to catch up with the rest of her.

After sharing a laugh, the girls finished getting dressed. Their clothes were a bit snug which made their curves and bulges a bit more prominate. Not that they would mind. Once they did their hair, they went out to the kitchen. Rhonda told them that it would be about a half hour until they reach Uncle Herbert's place so she declared a free-for-all breakfast. The girls wasted no time and started grabbing food. They ate bowls of cereal, cooked and wolfed down a couple dozen eggs or so, and snacked merrily on the candy and pastries Cathy and Martha were graciously offered by the two fat loving clerks at the 7-11.

A half hour or so later, they pull up to a large white house. A long driveway led up to it. The huge football field sized yard had lots of trees and brushes. The grass was well maintained as were the other plants. A beautiful fountain depicted with dolphins sat on a grassy patch. Harvey carefully drove around the van and trailer around it. Driving up, the house seemed to be geting bigger as they got closer. When they get to the house, there was a man and a woman standing at the front door. 

The man was husky with broad shoulders and about the same height as Harvey. He was bald with a thick beard wearing overalls and a flannel shirt. The blonde woman in denim dress and pink T-shirt standing next to him was about Rhonda's height but she was much larger and rounder. Harvey parked the van and trailer. He and Richard got out and walked over to the husky man and the large lovely woman. Rhonda and the girls exited the trailer and followed. Harvey strolled up to the man and they stared at each other, looking one another over.

"Well if it ain't cheapest handy-man money can't buy." the man said in a burly voice.

"Well if it ain't the world's ugliest milk maid." Harvey shot back.

They stared at each other for a couple more moments. Then they broke out in uproarous laughter and hugged. The husky man was Harvey's older brother, Herbert. He was a successful cattle rancher. He breeds beef and milk cows. The brothers released each other. 

"Hiya doin', Harv." Herbert said.

"Fine, Herb. How's the beef business?" Harvey said.

"Couldn't be better." Herbert smiled.

"Hi, Harvey." a soft voice called to him. The lovely large woman waddled up to Harvey.

Harvey hugged her, feeling her soft body squish into him. "Hey Christina. How've you been?"

"Herb and I missed you. It's good to see you." 

Christina was Herbert's wife. She was about 5' 9" and weighed over 700 pounds.

Rhonda walked up to greet her brother-in-law. "Hey Herb."

"Rhonda, always a vision of beauty." Herbert hugged and kissed her on the cheek.

"Nice to see you." Rhonda said. After greeting Herbert, she quickly spots Christina. "Crissy!"

"Rhonny!" Christina squealed. The wives hugged each other and then went into a conversation.

Herbert continued to greet his brother's family as he hasn't seen them in a while. 

"Hi Uncle Herb!" Cathy and Cindy said happily. They give their brawny uncle a big hug.

"How are my girls?" Herbert laughed heartily. "Hey wait a second. How come there's only two of you? Where's Lissa?" 

Harvey told his brother that Melissa got married and moved out last year. 

"Are you serious? Little Lissa's all grown up and married. Where does the time go?" Herbert was a bit surprised. Then a big grin parted through his beard. 

"And you didn't invite me to the wedding, you bum." He playfully punched his brother in the arm.

"Yeah, she was supposed to come with us this time but she couldn't make it." Harvey said. He leads Herbert over to Richard and Martha. 

"And you remember this guy, right?" He put his arm around his son's shoulders.

"Hmm, he kinda looks like you only better." Herbert joked. "This isn't Richard, is it?"

"Yeah it's me, Uncle Herb." Richard smiled.

"No you're not. I remember my nephew. He was scraggly little runt about this tall." Herbert held his arm across his chest indicating Richard's old height. Richard was clearly taller than that.

"Nah, it's really me, Uncle Herb." Richard said with a chuckle.

"Ha Ha! I know it's you, boy." Herbert shook his nephew's hand and hugged him. After he let's him go, Herbert looks at Martha. 

"And who's this lovely young lady?"

Richard introduced them. "Uncle Herbert, this is Martha. Martha. My uncle Herbert."

"Nice to meet you." Martha said pleasantly.

"It's always nice to meet a lovely lady like yourself." Herbert kissed her hand. "So how long have you two been together?"

"We met a couple of days ago." Martha replied.

"Really? Well you can tell me all about it once we're inside." Herbert turned and motioned for everyone to come inside the house. Herbert's house was large and spacious. The foyer was huge. The RV trailer and van can easily fit inside and still have room to move. It had a bit of a western feel with the hard wood floors and brown and white coloration. Various paintings decorated the walls. 

"Alright everyone's out back. There's plenty of fun, games and food. So everyone can enjoy themselves. And as always, there will be an eating contest so sign up quick. There only twelve spots." Herbert told his brother and family as he led them to the back. 

"Alright, bro. You and your family have fun." He opened the doors and everyone exits the large house.

If Herbert's front was large, than the back yard was something to really speak of. It was at least twice the size of the front yard if not bigger. It looked like every member of the Sullivan family wa in attendance. As mentioned before, there were hardly any skinny women. Every one of them ranged from slightly plump to very large sizes like Christina. Some were pear shaped. Others were round like apples. Some were very large hour glasses like Martha. There were even a few papple shaped women as well. Even the young women and girls were affected by these traits as well. 

Cindy recognized one of her cousins who was about three years younger than her and looked to weigh over 200 pounds herself. There were all kinds of tents set up in the expansive backyard with all kins of games and food in them. The smell of food in the air awakened Cathy, Cindy, and Martha's stomachs which were rumbling loudly. 

The delicious scent of hotdogs, hamburgers, steak, barbeque chicken and ribs filled their noses. As well as the fresh baking of cakes, cookies and bread. But the one scent that the girls honed in on was the one that neither one of them could resist. And that was chocolate. Like a trio of bloodhounds, they followed the sweet scent to its source.

There was a tent nearby and the closer they got, the more they wanted to gorge themselves on the sweet cocoa. They found the large tent and went inside. The overwhelming smell of chocolate nearly knocked them off their feet. It was so strong and delicious that one could gain weight simply off the scent alone. 

Every flavor of chocolate imaginable was in the tent. Dutch chocolate, German, Swiss, English toffee, French vanilla chocolates. There were bon-bons, bars, big chunks with raisins and nuts. Chocolate covered snacks available in all varieties; dark, milk, and white. Each was gorgeously decorated. They looked around to see if their favorite flavors were in any of the bins. 

Cindy found marshmellow cream brownies with walnuts. Cathy found two of her favorites; strawberries dipped in rich Dutch chocolate and big hunks of German chocolate with raisins. And Martha found a flavor of chocolate that was completely irresistable to her. A three layer Death by Chocolate cake made with Swiss chocolate. She pressed her face against the glass casing. She was taken in by the sight of the delicious treat. 

Martha breathed heavily, fogging up the glass case as she longed to devour the cake. She pictured herself being fed slice after slice of the large cake by Richard, patting and rubbing her engorged belly as he coaxed her to eat another piece. She would bring herself to orgasm with each bite. The scent of the chocolate and sight of the cake were intoxicating to her, as well as Cathy and Cindy. Every dream and fantasy they ever had of eating all the chocolate they wanted were about to come true.

"Cathy. Cindy. Is that you?" a voice came from behind the counter. A short rotund woman about 500 or so pounds stood behind it. She had shoulder length burgandy hair and green eyes. Cathy and Cindy snapped back to reality and looked over at the woman.

"Hi Aunt Sally." the sisters greeted her.

"I thought it was you. My, you girls have gotten big. Then again who hasn't." Sally giggled. She looks down over the counter. 

"So who is your friend here fogging up my glass?" 

Cathy chuckled a little. "That's Martha." S

he tried getting her attention. "Martha, this is my Aunt Sally." 

Nothing. Martha still had her eyes transfixed on the cake.

"Let me try." Sally suggested with a pleasant smile. She leans on the counter to get a better view of the big boobed fat girl drooling over her large chocolate cake. 

"Hi Martha."

It took a couple seconds but Martha finally came out of her trance. First she looked over at Cathy and Cindy then her eyes followed the pleasant voice up to a chubby face framed by wavy burgandy hair smiling at her kindly. Martha broke into a childish grin. 

"Hello." she said in a soft voice. She looked like child with their hand caught in the cookie jar.

Sally chuckled at Martha's childlike innocence and returned her attention to her neices. "So how's everyone doing?"

"Everybody's fine. Melissa got married." Cathy answered.

"Really? When the last time you talked to her?" Sally asked.

"It been a while. She was supposed to come with us but she couldn't make it." Cindy said.

"It's a shame she couldn't make it." Sally said. "Well you girls can have as much of anything you want so help yourselves." 

The very plump aunt leaned on the counter towards Martha once more. 

"Do you want that cake?" she asked kindly. A nod was Martha's response. Sally bent down behind the counter and removed the cake. 

"Here you go sweetie." She sat the cake on the counter.

Martha's eyes grew wide as she stood up and stared at the cake. She was completely focused on the chocolaty treat in front of her. Martha was unaware of Cathy and Cindy who were busily devouring pieces of chocolate. The only thing on her mind was to have that cake inside her and perhaps more.

"Here you go. Kinda hard to eat without these." Sally smiled, handing Martha a fork and knife. Go ahead, you can have the whole cake if you want. Besides I got more in the back so go on and dig in."

Taking the utensils, Martha quickly cut out a large slice and proceeded to chomp it down. Her eyes rolled back in her head as she moaned with delight. The thought of eating this and the other triple layer cakes Sally has exhilarating. Her desire was to devour as much cake as she can hold. It was the only thing that could be better than sex. She made quick work of her first slice. Martha neglected to cut off another piece as she decided to just eat the cake right off the dish. Her desires were becoming so strong that she started to rock her hips back and forth.

Cathy and Cindy continued to eat chocolate, sampling each flavor they came across until they remembered the pie eating contest. They took a few more pieces with them. They said goodbye to their Aunt Sally as they got ready to leave her tent. The sisters tried getting Martha's attention but she was too caught up in her eating. She was already halfway through the cake, moaning pleasurably and rocking her hips. 

"Martha, you coming?" Cathy called to her.

"Almost. Mmm." Martha moaned and slid another large mouthful of the spongy treat into her mouth.

"Let your friend enjoy herself. I'll keep an eye on her." Sally said.

"You sure?" Cathy said, putting a piece of chocolate in her mouth.

"Sure, it'll be fine. As long as I keep feeding her cake I don't she's gonna go anywhere." 

Sally had got out one of her large eclairs and took a huge bite. 

"Listen your Cousin Amy's going to be in the contest too. Oh and say hi to your parents and brother for me. Ok?"

"Ok. See you later, Aunt Sally. See you Martha." Cathy said. Cindy waved bye with a mouth full of German and they exit the tent.

After waving bye to her nieces, Sally went down for another eclair. While she was getting one out, a voice caught her attention. 

"Got any more?" Sally came back up with the cream filled treat in her mouth. She looked at Martha who was busy licking the frosting off her fingers. The cake was gone. Sally looked at the dish and sees that it has been licked clean. 

"You like Swiss chocolate as much as I do." Sally said examining the dish while eating her eclair.

"I love it." Martha stated licking the last remnants of cake off her palm.

Sally takes another bite. "So I see. How would you like to eat all the cake you want."

Martha's ears percked up. Did she hear correctly? Was she offered a chance to fulfill her long awaiting desire? 

"You mean it?" Martha gleamed.

"Sure, and since I run a candy shop and bakery I get to have all the delicious treats I want." Sally grinned pleasantly. "Until now I haven't run into anybody who loved Swiss chocolate cake like me. C'mon if you liked that cake than you're gonna love the other variations I have." 

She then waved for Martha to follow her.

"More cake!" Martha said excitedly. She beamed like a kid on Christmas.

Sally chuckled at Martha's zealousness. "Yep. Just follow me and you can have all the cake you want." 

Martha follows the matronly woman out the back of the tent. They head over to a tractor trailer with 'Aunt Sally's Candies' written on the trailer. Sally and Martha enter the trailer. Inside were barrels and boxes with the same lettering as the trailer. Sally asked Martha to sit at the table that was set up. Martha sat down while Cathy and Cindy's aunt went over to a refrigerated case. She gets out another triple layer Death by Chocolate cake and heads back to the table. 

"Now this cake is just like the one you had except it has marshmallow cream mixed into it." Sally told as she sat the cake down. "Let me know what you think."

Martha takes up the fork and jams into the squishy dessert. She shoves the huge piece she ripped off into her mouth. She quivered at its sweetness. Martha was instantly entranced. Her eyes rolled in her head and her hips rocked as she savored another big bite. She methodically ate her chocolaty treat with each bite sending waves of pleasure through her. 

Sally watched the big boobed hour-glass girl fill herself with cake. Martha was taking this cake down quickly. The harmonic blend of chocolate and marshmallow made her taste buds dance. She couldn't wait to try another one of Sally's samples. Soon the cake was no more; it complete reduced to crumbs. 

"So how was that?" Sally asked her upon finishing.

"Delicious." Martha said with satisfaction.

"Not that I need to ask but would you like another one?" Sally's voice was ever pleasant.

"Absolutely." Martha responded.

"Alright." Sally went over to the case and got out another cake. "Now this one is made with dark Swiss chocolate. Tell me what you think."

After the cake was placed on the table, Martha quickly dove right in. This cake was a beautiful blend of sweet and bitter. There was no way for her to resist as she began shoveling in forkfuls as fast as she could. As more and more cake went into her belly, she couldn't believe that it was happening, Martha was living out her fantasy. 

_'I can't wait to show Richard how big eating all this cake is gonna make me. Mmm, this so delicious.'_ she thought as she put another heaping forkful in her ever ready mouth.


----------



## BigLadyLover (Nov 15, 2007)

While Martha dined on Aunt Sally's cakes, Cathy and Cindy met up with their parents and Richard and Cousin Amy, who was about the same size as Cathy, at the tent where the pie eating contest was being held. The tent was as large as a circus tent. They were all in the middle of a conversation when Uncle Herbert announced that the contestants need to sit at the table so the contest can begin. 

Cathy, Cindy, Rhonda and Amy were in the contest so they went in while went to sit in the audience. Richard left to go find Martha after Cathy told him where she was. Inside the tent were two rows of chairs, six on either side of a very large table that sat in the center of the tent. 

At the ends of the table were two dining carts loaded with all kinds of pies. There was apple, coconut cream, peach cobbler, sweet potato, pumpkin, custard cream and more. As the contestants sat down, the rest of the Sullivan family, those married in and those directly related, entered the tent and sat in the chairs. A lot of the chairs were very sturdy to accommodate the larger members.

Among those taking part in the contest were Cathy, Cindy, Rhonda, Amy, Aunt Christina's daughters Melanie and Casey, Aunt Stephanie and her sister Lydia, Cousins Jessica, Jacqueline, Candice and Bobbi. The first round of pies were already on the table.

Uncle Herbert walked out to the table and stood in front of it with a microphone in his hand. He switched it on and spoke into it. "First off, I would like to thank everyone for coming to this year's reunion. As you all know the Sullivan family has been gathering together for over 60 years. It's our tradition and for those past 60 years we have come together to meet old family members as well as greet new ones. As our family continues to grow, including waist lines," 

Everyone laughed at the comment. Herbert continued, "we will continue to meet and have fun and most of all, love each other. Now let the eating contest begin." 

The family applauded. 

"Alright, the rules are simple. You can eat these pies any way you wish. You can use the utensils provided or go at it hands on. The last one to call it quits wins." Herbert said. 

"Ok ladies you can begin in," he signaled to everyone to join in, "5...4...3...2...1! Go!"

As soon as the countdown was over, everyone participating quickly dove in. They opted to not use the fork and knife. The picked up the pre-cut slices and shoved them into their mouths. It was a hurricane of chomping and chewing. The pies were disappearing quickly. The first round was finished and the ladies immediately began on the second. After a few minute or so everyone had eaten 3 pies. Cousins Stephanie, Jacqueline, and Candice all quit after eating 4 pies.

Six pies in Jessica and Bobbi declared they had enough and waddled away from the table. Melanie, Casey and Lydia ate their seventh pie and left. Rhonda managed to put in more than half of her eighth pie before throwing the towel.

Now it was down to just Cathy, Cindy and Amy. Cathy and Amy were going strong after eating ten pies, but Cindy was starting slow down as her stomach was becoming too crammed with pie. She bails out after stuffing down her eleventh pie. Only two remained.

The family cheered them on as Cathy and Amy approached their twelfth pie. Their bellies were supremely stretched and overfilled past capacity. Their bloated tummies were straining under the pressure of being expanded so far out as the girls crammed in pie number thirteen. They say 13 is unlucky and Amy was definately having a hard time getting this pie down. She was breathing heavily as she struggled with the last quarter. Soon the pain had become too much for her to handle. Amy got up and slowly walked away trying to keep her balance.

Cathy continued to eat even though she already won. The pain and pressure in her belly was growing with each bite she took. She wanted to see how far she could go before the pain became too much. Cathy started on her fourteenth when her stomach groaned in protest, but she ignored it and pushed in the first slice. Two pies later, Cathy's belly was grumbling as she ate the first slice of her 17th pie. Her belly was so tight tha she had to lean back in the chair and turn slightly to the side. The cat's eye stretch mark on her bloated belly was nearly twice as wide as before from all the pie that was stuffed into it. 

Cathy stopped eating for a moment to give her poor engorged belly a rest. She sat there breathing heavy as she looked back and forth between the last slice of the 17th pie and her tight packed gut. After taking a deep breath, Cathy picked up the pie slice and slowly placed in her mouth. She finished it in a couple bites. An uproar of applause erupted from Cathy's relatives. 

Harvey ran over to his daughter to help her up. He was proud of her. He helped Cathy walk out while she did her best to hold her balance from that massive amount of food occupying every inch of her belly.

When Cathy, Cindy and their parents got outside, they noticed a very chubby young lady approacing them. She was very large in the hip area with thick chunky thighs and a belly that was just as big and full as Cathy's. A pair of honeydew sized tits told them that it was Martha, with Richard holding her steady. 

"Wow Martha, what happened to you?" Cindy asked eyeing her globular belly.

"A wonderful experience." Martha said. A satisfied smile was drawn across her face and her eyes looked a bit hazed.

"Yeah, she just ate about 7 chocolate cakes over at Aunt sally's tent. I had to drag her out before she cleaned everything out." 

Richard said. "Oh mom, Aunt sally wants you to stop by her tent. She said she has something to give you and my sisters."

"Alright. I'll see her before we leave. But first let me rest all that pie I ate." Rhonda patted her belly. They all share a laugh.

"I think we all need to rest this food." Martha suggested. After spending the rest of the day meeting other family members and, oddly enough, sampling more food even though they were still full from their eating experiences, Rhonda and the girls headed back to Uncle Herbert's house to rest.

The reunion lasted for two weeks. Each day was spent just like the first. There were the daily eating contests in which Rhonda, Cathy, Cindy and Martha all took part, the other tents with various foods that they sampled in abundance along with several other relatives, and the numerous visits to Sally's tent for more chocolate treats. 

Cathy and Cindy even joined Martha in trying out Aunt Sally's various varieties of Death by Chocolate cakes. Towards the end of the second week, Rhonda visited her sister. Sally gave Rhonda 3 six pound boxes of chocolates for her, Cathy and Cindy and an extra large three layer chocolate cheesecake for Martha. With all the eating they have been doing, Rhonda, her daughters and Martha have put on some serious pounds.

Cindy now struted around with 425 pounds on her 4' 11" frame.

Cathy's 5' 2" body sported 448 pounds of blubbery flesh.

Martha put on a lot due to the constant eating of chocolate cake. A weight of 470 pounds of beauty sat on her 5' 5" voluptuous body and Richard couldn't be any happier. He loved every brand new inch.

Rhonda was up to 535 pounds of womanhood. Harvey's wife had become softer and fluffier than before and he was just ecstatic.

The reunion soon came to a close with Cathy and her family saying goodbye to relatives both old and new. They say goodbye to Uncle Herbert, Aunt Christina and their daughters Melanie and Casey, who have all put on several pounds as well. The girls got into the trailer and the boys got in the van with Richard at the steering wheel. With a turn of the key, Harvey and his family were back on the road to home. 

On their way back, they did make a few stops. First one was at Lucy's Steakhouse where they were treated to the free dinner that Cathy, Cindy and Martha won when they beat Ol' 96. They took up the challenge again this time joined by the same blonde waitress who served them before. She was now much chubbier.

"You know ever since I saw you guys eat, I've been challenging Ol' 96 just about every day. I've beaten it each time so now I'll be able to keep up with you. I didn't realize how much fun it is to just eat." Sally said smiling. She then cut into the steak and puts a large piece in her mouth.

"So we see. Good for you, Sally." Martha said.

Once the restaurant patrons cheered them on as they went on to beat the big meaty steak not twice, but three times.

After a brief stay at the nearby motel, the Sullivans stopped for gas and food. Martha and Cathy, joined by Cindy, went into the 7-11 and persuaded the the same two clerks into giving them free eats. Only after chugging down more soda from the machine in a sensual display.

The last stop was at Martha's old job where the girls were let loose at the buffet. With their newly enhanced appetites, they nearly cleared everthing out. Keith came out and saw a fatter Martha in the midst of devouring three roasts. She smiled and waved to him; then resumed eating the large hunks of beef. After packing themselves full, the girls thanked Keith, who stared at them slack-jawed and bug eyed, as they left his restaurant patting their bellies. Returning to the trailer, they continued their way home.

Several weeka after returning home, everything returned to normal with new things added. Martha was given a job designing clothes for woman who were above a size 30. She specialized in making them fit women who were also extreme hourglass figures like herself. Richard became a foreman for his father's construction company and has plans to begin his own business. With a pay raise and new job, Richard and Martha got a house together. They got engaged a couple weeks afterward. Cathy and Cindy returned to school bigger and happier than ever. Their friends were surprised by their newly added pounds. The sisters were also surprised that they weren't the only ones to pack on the summer pounds. Nearly all their friends have gone up a couple sizes or so. 

"Well it's like they say, the friend that gain together stay together." They share a laugh at Cindy's remark knowing that it's true.

The year went on with the girls continuing to pack on the pounds from their increased appetites. Rhonda maintained her weight so she could be able to cook for her family. However, her daughters and Martha continued to move up the scale. Since their slow metabolisms have now been shattered by their eating habits, the pounds were reall piling on. When Christmas rolled around, Martha surpassed Rhonda at a weight of 557. Her hips and legs were still the widest part of her and her honeydew boobs had upgraded to watermelons. Cathy is 548 and happily dating a FA named Kurt. Cindy beefed up to 530 but she had grown a bit. She is now close to her sister's height at 5 feet even.

After a huge Christmas dinner, Cathy received a phone call from Melissa.

"Hey sis, what's up?" Melissa asked.

"Nothing much. Just going to school, hanging out with friends and dating." Cathy answered as she munched on a bag of potato chips.

"So my little sister is dating. Is he nice?"

"Yeah, he real nice and cute. You should visit soon so you can meet him."

"I'll try." Melissa said. "Mom told me that Richard got engaged."

"Yeah. Her name is Martha and she's a lot of fun." Cathy popped a few more chips in her mouth.

"Well you can tell me all about her when I see you at next year's reunion."

Cathy was excited. "You're coming?!" 

Melissa told her that she, her husband Steve and daughter was coming. "My niece?! You mean I'm an aunt."

"Yup and so is Cindy. Well I have to go. Steve taking me to that Italian buffet place we used to go to when I was living there. So I'll see you at the reunion, ok?" Melissa said.

"Alright. Hey, sis. Just out of curiosity, um...how much do you weigh?" Cathy asked.

"Remember what I was before I moved out. Well take half of that and add it to my weight the last time you saw me."

"Wow that's a lot. I guess I better let you go. See you soon Mel. I love you." said Cathy.

"I love you too, Cat."

Six months after Melissa called it was time again for the Sullivan family reunion. Richard and Martha joined in for the trip with their own RV trailer and pick-up truck. Martha overtook Rhonda with a weight of 635. Cindy's slow metabolism pushed her up to 615. Cathy, who hit 642 thanks to her boyfriend's constant influence and feeding sessions, invited Kurt to come with her to the reunion. Kurt was 6 feet and a husky 276 pounds. 

The vehicles and trailers were loaded up. Rhonda and Cindy got in Harvey's trailer and Cathy and Martha climbed in Richard's with Richard and Kurt in the pick-up. They pulled out on to the road for a trip to Cousin Victoria's place in Florida for Melissa's surprise visit and to meet Martha's parents. It was another year for the Sullivan family reunion. Full of fun, even more food and love. Bon voyage.


----------



## BigLadyLover (Nov 15, 2007)

Well that's it. Thanks for reading.


----------



## _broshe_ (Nov 16, 2007)

yay, the last part is done.

I really enjoyed this one and was waiting for the conclusion


----------



## fat hiker (Nov 16, 2007)

Great story - especially well-drawn characters.


----------



## The Enforcers (Jan 2, 2008)

Absolutely phenomenal!! I love your writing style so much!! I knew I recognized it from some place else, though, and then I realized that you did my other favorite story - "Gem Sisters" Great job on both!! Keep up coming when you have time.


----------



## BigLadyLover (Oct 8, 2008)

The Enforcers said:


> Absolutely phenomenal!! I love your writing style so much!! I knew I recognized it from some place else, though, and then I realized that you did my other favorite story - "Gem Sisters" Great job on both!! Keep up coming when you have time.



Hey, I'm glad you like my stories. Running a bit of a dry spell for now but I'll get back to writing more stories when I get an idea. Again thanks for reading.


----------

